# (معلومات  طبية وثقافية  متجدد ).



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2012)

​ 



*معلومات طبية ....* 

*تحتوي شبكة العين على نحو 135 مليون خلية حسية مسئولة عن التقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان .*​
*أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي اللسان .*​
*يبلغ متوسط استهلاك الفرد من البيض نحو 230 بيضة سنويا .*​
*عظمة الفخذ لدى الإنسان أصلب وأصلد من الخرسانة .*​
*قلب المرأة ينبض على نحو أسرع من قلب الرجل .*​
*يفقد الإنسان نحو 85 في المائة من حاستي الشم والتذوق عند بلوغه سن الستين .*​
*هل تعلم أن الدموع تحتوي على مواد كيميائية مسكنة للألم يفرزها المخ عندما يبكي الإنسان. *​
*هل تعلم أن الكبد هو العضو الوحيد الذي يمكنه أن يحول البروتينات و ما تحويه من أحماض أمينيه إلى مادة الجلوكوز أو السكر. *​
*هل تعلم أن أهم وظيفة للطحال هي تهشيم الكرات الدموية الحمراء التي أصابها الهرم و العجز و يشاركه في هذه المهمة الكبد. *​
*هل تعلم أن الأذن اليسرى أضعف سمعاً من الأذن اليمنى. *​
*هل تعلم أن أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي عضلة الفك. *​
*هل تعلم أن الجسم يحتمل حرارة حتى 128 درجة مئوية. *​
*هل تعلم أن عدد شعر الرأس يبلغ نحو 120 ألف شعرة في الرأس السليم .. و كلما كان الشعر رقيقاً كان أكثر .. و الشعر الأشقر أكثر من الشعر الأسود و الشعر الأحمر عموماً أقل كثافة إذ يبلغ 90 ألف شعرة .. و يتجدد هذا العدد بوجه عام خلال خمسة أعوام حيث يسقط كل يوم ما بين 50 : 60 شعرة. *​
*هل تعلم أن المخ يحتاج إلى سدس كمية الدم التي يضخها القلب و خمس الأو**جين الذي يدخل الجسم .. رغم أن المخ لا يزن أكثر من واحد على خمسين من الجسم كله. *​
*هل تعلم أنه يوجد في جسم الإنسان نحو 32 بليون خلية .* ​
*هل تعلم أن في جسم الإنسان أكثر من مليوني غدة عرقية تفرز كمية من العرق تتراوح ما بين نصف لتر إلى لتر ونصف كل 24 ساعة بلا توقف صيفاً و شتاءً مع المجهود و الحركة ومع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة. *​
*هل تعلم أن الأظافر إذا أزيلت جراحياً أو فقدت لأي سبب فإنها تأخذ مائة يوم لكي تعود كما كانت مرة أخرى. *​
*هل تعلم أن عدد ساعات النوم تتراوح عند الإنسان البالغ ما بين 7 : 8 ساعات يومياً أي أننا نقضي أكثر من ثلث العمر في النوم فالإنسان الذي عاش ستين عام .. نام منها حوالي عشرين عام. *​
*هل تعلم أن سمك جلد الإنسان لا يزيد عن 2 ملم ، و سمك جلد الفيل يبلغ 25 ملم ، و جلد الإنسان يحتوي على عدة آلاف من الغدد التي تفرز العرق بينما جلد الفيل خال من هذه الغدد باستثناء جفون العينين. *​
*هل تعلم أن الرجل العادي يمشي بمعدل 20 ألف خطوة يومياً .. أي في خلال 80 سنة يكون قد طاف حول العالم ستة مرات.* ​
*هل تعلم أن نبضات القلب تتأثر بحجم الجسم ، فعدد ضربات قلب الإنسان العادي ثمانين ضربة في الدقيقة .. و في الفيل 25 ضربة في الدقيقة .. و في الفأر 700 ضربة في الدقيقة .. أما قلب العصفور فعدد ضرباته 1000 ضربة في الدقيقة. *​
*هل تعلم أن الطفل حديث الولادة يبكي في المتوسط مدة 113 دقيقة يومياً .. و الدموع التي يفرزها تساعد كثيراً على رعاية صحته العامة .* ​


​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

*حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك*


 مرسي كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2012)

هل  تعلم  كيف تتحدث وتفهم الحديث ؟؟

إليك الشرح بإختصار:

1. إن الأنسان يستعمل عدة مناطق من المخ وأجزاء أخرى من الجسم حتى يتحدث،
فالتحدث يتطلب أن نتنفس الهواء بحيث يتجاوز الأحبال الصوتية، وبهذا يصدر الصوت، ويقوم اللسان بتشكيل الأصوات أثناء مرورها لأعلى قادمة من الأحبال الصوتية، ليحول الأصوات إلى كلمات.
ويتم التحكم في إخراج الهواء وتحريك اللسان عن طريق عضلات تخضع لسيطرة وتوجيه المخ، ويشارك في هذا الأمر جزء هام من الفص الجبهي يسمى منطقة "بروكا".
2. إن الإستماع وفهم الأصوات أثناء الكلام، وفهم ما تعنيه الكلمات يتطلب من الأنسان استخدام جزء من الفص الصدغي الأيسر والفص الجداري الأيسر يسمى منطقة "فيرنيكه".

**أنظر إلى الصوره أدناه للشرح**





​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2012)

هل تعلم كيف تقرأ و تتذكر ؟

1-تسير الإشارات القادمة من العين إلى القشرة البصرية الأولية بالفص القذالي( في مؤخرة الدماغ)
ثم لعدة مناطق أخرى للمخ تستخدم في ترجمة المؤثرات البصرية، مما يسمح للمخ برؤية أشكال الحروف.

2-وحتى يتم التعرف على الحروف ككلمات ولغة وحتى يتم فهم الكلمات فإنه يتم إستخدام جزء آخر من من المخ يسمى ( منطقة 
فرنيكه ) والأجزاء القريبة منها.

3-ويتم تخزين ذكريات الأحداث القريبة وجزء من الذكريات البعيدة الأجل في جزء من أعماق الدماغ يسمى ( قرن آمون )، ويتم تحزين بافي الذكريات البعيدة في ( القشرة المخية) 
**إنظر الصورة أدناه للتوضيح**


​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2012)

هل تعلم  كيف نشعر بالألم ؟ الشعور بالالم
حتى نفهم كيف نشعر بالألم، دعونا نأخذ مثالآ كما في الصورة ادناه لفتاة لامس إبهامها شوكة موجودة بساق الوردة.




عندما لامس إبهام الفتاة الشوكة الموجودة بساق الوردة، أثيرت النهايات العصبية المختصة بالألم. 

أرسلت الأعصاب إشارات الألم إلى الحبل الشوكي، حيث تعمل مواد طبيعية مختلفة على زيادة ونقصان شدة الألم. 

تصعد أحاسيس الألم من خلال الحبل الشوكي إلى جزء بالمخ يقال له المهاد البصري. 

تتجه الأحاسيس القادمة من أحد جانبي الجسم إلى الجهة المقابلة من المخ ( أي أن أحاسيس الألم بالإبهام الأيسر للفتاة تسير نحو الجزء الأيمن من المهاد البصري ) حيث يستشعر الإحساس بالألم. وفي المهاد البصري تؤثر مواد طبيعية مختلفة في شدة الألم. 

تحديد موقع الألم( وهو السبيل الذي يتعرف به المخ على أن الألم يحدث في الإبهام الأيسر للفتاة )، ويتم تحديد الموقع عندما تعبر إشارات الألم من المهاد البصري إلى الفص الجداري الأيمن، كما تسير إشارات الألم أيضآ نحو أجزاء أخرى من المخ ومن بينها الفصوص الجبهية. 

الألم الداخلي ( مثل هذا الذي يحدث مع النوبة القلبية ): حيث يسير في نفس الطريق نحو الحبل الشوكي صاعدآ فيه مثلما يحدث مع الألم القادم من سطح الجلد، ومن ثم فإن الألم القادم من داخل الجسم غالبآ ما يشعر به المرء وكأنه صادر من سطح الجسم ، ويكون عادة أشبه بالحرقة أو الوجع، وهو أقل حدة من الألم الصادر من الجلد.



​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2012)

تعلم كيف تشم و تتذوق ؟ مزيج الشم و التذوق 

في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح





1- تتبخر جزيئات من مشروب القهوة في الهواء فوق الفنجان، فتدخل في فتحتي أنف السيدة عندما تستنشق الهواء.
2- تلتصق جزيئات القهوة بخلايا شم مستقبلية معينة، والتي تقوم بإرسال إشارات إلى العصب الشمي (المسئول على الشم).
3- ينقل العصب الشمي إشارات إلى مراكز الشم بالمخ، فتتعرف السيدة على هذا الشعور وتميّز فيه رائحة القهوة.
4- عندما ترتشف السيدة القهوة، تلتصق جزيئات منها بخلايا دقيقة مستقبلة موجودة في براعم التذوق باللسان،

( وتقع براعم التذوق داخل نتوءات صغيرة فوق سطح اللسان تسمى الحلمات ).

5- تسير الإشارات الصادرة من براعم التذوق عبر الأعصاب الصادرة نحو مراكز التذوق بالمخ، حيث ُُتفهم على أنها الإحساس الذي تتعرف عليه المرأة ألا وهو مذاق القهوة.

وجميع أنواع المذاق ما هو إلا مزيج من التذوق والشم،
ولهذا فإن مذاق الطعام يصبح غريبآ إذا أصبت بنزلة برد وأصيبت أنفك بإنسداد​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2012)

*هل تعلم كيف تهضم الطعام ؟*
*أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح التالي:*





*1- عندما ينخفض مستوى السكر في الدم أو الدهون داخل الخلايا الدهنية، يتلقى مركز الشهية بالمخ إشارات تخلق لدى المرء شعورآ بالجوع.*
*2- وتبدأ عملية الهضم داخل الفم، والهضم عبارة عن تفتيت الطعام وتحليله إلى عدد لا يحصى من الجزئيات ذات الحجم الدقيق الذي يسمح لها بأن تمتص داخل الجسم، وتقوم الأسنان بطحن الطعام وتمزيقه إلى قطع صغيرة، وتقوم الأنزيمات الموجودة باللعاب بتحليله كيميائيآ إلى قطع صغيرة بل وشديدة الصغر.*
*3- يتم إبتلاع الطعام ليمر من المريء هابطآ إلى المعدة.*
*4- بداخل المعدة، يتعرض الطعام لمزيد من عملية الهضم على يد الحامض المعدي.*
*5- يصل الطعام إلى المعي الدقيق حيث تستمر عملية الهضم بفعل الأنزيمات التي تصنع في البنكرياس والأمعاء الدقيقة ليحول الطعام إلى جزيئات دقيقة من السكر والدهون والبروتينات والتي تمتص عبر جدران الأمعاء الدقيقة.*
*6- تصل محتويات القناة الهضمية إلى الأمعاء الغليظة بعد حوالي 5 أو 6 ساعات من مغادرتها للمعدة ، أما الأمعاء الغليظة فإنها تمتص بصفة أساسية الماء والأملاح المعدنية في صورتها الأيونية.*
​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2012)

* هل تعلم كيف تسمع ؟ كيف نسمع ؟
*​*
**((أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*





*1- تصدر موجات صوتية من الهاتف.*
*2- تعبر موجات الصوت عبر قناة الأذن الخارجية وتصطدم بطبلة الأذن.*
*3- تهتز طبلة الأذن ثم تنتقل ذبذباتها إلى عظيمات دقيقة الحجم موجودة بالأذن الوسطى.*
*4- ترسل تلك العظيمات الذبذبات إلى القوقعة، وهو عضو يشبه في شكله الدودة ذات القوقعة التي نراها في الحدائق **وتوجد في الأذن الداخلية، حيث تتحرك الذبذبات في دائرة.*
*5- تهتز شعيرات دقيقة بالقوقعة فتشكل إشارات في العصب السمعي.*
*6- تنتقل الإشارت عن طريق العصب السمعي إلى مراكز السمع بالفص الصدغي بالمخ، حيث تتم ترجمة الأصوات **وهنا يتم التعرف على الأصوات على أنها أصوات بشرية تمامآ مثلما إستمعت إليها من خلال الهاتف.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

*هل تعلم أن صوت البطة هو الصوت الوحيد الذي ليس له صدى؟! ولم يُكتشف سبب ذلك حتى الآن*​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *هل تعلم أن صوت البطة هو الصوت الوحيد الذي ليس له صدى؟! ولم يُكتشف سبب ذلك حتى الآن*​​​​




 مرسي ع المعلومة نورت​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2012)

​
*كيف يتم تصنيع الدم في جسم الانسان*






- يشتمل دمك على سائل (هو البلازما)، وخلايا الدم. 
- وتتحكم الكليتان في حجم الدم. 
- وينتج الكبد أغلب بروتينات البلازما 
- وينتج نخاع العظم خلايا الدم. وأكثرها عددآ بفارق كبير هي كريات الدم الحمراء التي تنقل الأكسجين، فهي تشكل وحدها ما يقرب من نصف حجم الدم 
- وتولد خلايا الدم وتصل إلى طور البلوغ داخل نخاع عظام معينة، ومنها عظمة الصدر، الحوض، الضلوع، الفقرات الشوكية، والعظام الطويلة للساقين (الفخذ والقصبة) . 
- وعندما تبلغ خلايا الدم طور النضوج، تدخل الأوعية الدموية الموجودة في نخاع العظم وتسافر عبر تيار الدم من خلال جسدك، أم الخلايا الليمفاوية فتدخل العقد الليمفاوية ،وغدة التيموس، والطحال، ثم تزداد نضجآ ثم تعاود الدخول في تيار الدم. 
- وجميع خلايا الدم الناضجة تنشأ في الأصل من خلايا بدائية تسمى الخلايا الجزعية، وهي بمثابة الخلايا الأم. 
- والخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (وتسمى كذلك الخلايا الجزعية عديدة الجهود) يمكنها إنتاج خلايا أم ليمفاوية، وهي التي تقوم بتصنيع خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى، ومن بينها الخلايا كبيرة النواة Megakaryocyte (وهي التي تصنع الصفائح الدموية). كما تصنع الخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (الخط المنقط). 

- وبين الخلايا الجزعية والخلايا تامة النضوج توجد خلايا أقل نضوجآ (مبيّنة في الشكل أعلاه). 
- إن نمو خلايا الدم ونضوجها ينشط بمفعول مواد يقال لها مواد النمو، بعضه يتم صنعها داخل النخاع، وهناك عوامل نمو إضافية هي الهرمونات التي تصنع في أعضاء أخرى ثم ترحل متجهة إلى النخاع عن طريق الدم. 
- ويمكن إعطاء عوامل النمو كعقاقير دوائية تنشط إنتاج مختلف خلايا الدم. كما أن من الممكن أيضآ إجراء عملية نقل خلايا أم لك أثناء عملية نقل نخاع العظم.

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

ميرسي بجد حببتي للمعلومات دي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي بجد حببتي للمعلومات دي
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى كتيييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2012)

هل تعلم أن الرياضة شعار الصحة والقوة والحياة الطويلة النشيطة .
هل تعلم أن المنافسات الرياضية كانت دعوة صحية للناس لكي يخرجوا من عالم الخمول والكسل ليعيشوا بهناء قبل أن تستغل شركات التبغ تلك المنافسات لتروج عبرها بضاعة السموم النيكوتينية .
هل تعلم أن شعار منظمة الصحة العالمية لهذه السنة رياضة خالية من التبغ
هل تعلم أن شركة فيليب موريس التي غيرت اسمها لألتيرا والتي تنتج سيجارة (مارلبورو ) تنفق 13.5 مليار سنويا على الإعلانات لتجلب زبائناً جدد لعالم الموت .
هل تعلم أن تكلفة تحصين المواطن الأمريكي والايرلندي من وباء شركات التبغ يكلف برنامج الوقاية من التبغ الحكومي 2.11 دولار سنويا للمواطن الواحد.
هل تعلم أن الحملات ضد التبغ في أمريكا عبر 15 سنة من عام 1980 لعام 1995والتي شملت المناهج الدراسية للأطفال مع حملات تشجيع إقلاع الكبار أسفرت عن تخفيض نسبة انتشار التبغ واستهلاكه في أمريكا من 31% إلى 15 % بينما ارتفعت نسبة انتشار التدخين في العالم الثالث عبر 3 أعوام أخيرة للضعف بعدما أجبرت شركات التبغ على دفع التعويضات لضحايا التبغ في أمريكا وبالمحصلة فالطفل المدخن في العالم الثالث هو الذي يقوم بتعويض ضحايا التبغ في أمريكا .
هل تعلم أن منتج مارلبورو مسؤول عن 80 % من موجة انتشار التبغ في العالم الثالث .
هل تعلم أن منظمة الصحة العالمية تتحرك في الدول الغربية وتمارس الضغوط على الدول مجبرة شركات التبغ للتوقف عن حملاتها الترويجية وتدخلها في سياسات دول العالم الثالث الصحية ولسان حالها يقول لخيال مارلبورو الذي يقتل سنوياً 3.5 مليون إنسان
 هل تعم أن  أثبتت دراسة بريطانية أن ممارسة التمارين الرياضية قد تساعد المدخنين على الإقلاع عن هذه العادة لأنها تجعلها أقل جاذبية. 

​


----------



## dodoz (13 أغسطس 2012)

_ميرسى كتيير يا قمر على المعلومات المهمة دى _​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2012)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى كتيير يا قمر على المعلومات المهمة دى _​​​​




 نورتي ياقمر
مرسي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل يوم تظهر حقائق ومعلومات عامة جديدة حول جسم الأنسان ووظائف اعضائه فهذه الألة المعقدة التى تدعى جسم الأنسان لا تكف عن مفاجأتنا بمجموعة معلومات عامة تغير تفكير الباحثون والعلما حول ما يجرى بداخل جسم الأنسان وما يوجد من معلومات عامة حول جسم الأنسان تعطينا تصور عن مدى التعقيد الذى يوجد فى تكوين وجسم الانسان ولذلك فأنة يجب دائما البحث عن ما هو جديد من معلومات عامة حول جسم الانسان حتى لا نتفاجأ اننا لا نعلم شئ عن اجسادنا ولذلك تعالوا معنا اليومن من خلال موقع Alnaddy  نغوص داخل جسم الانسان ونبحر فى ما يوجد من معلومات عامة متوفرة حتى الان عن جسم الانسان ووظائف اعضاءه وقدرات هذه الجسم التى لا يمكن تخيلها.





1- هل تعلم ان طول معصمك الى كوع يدك هو نفس طول قدمك.
2- هل تعلم ان قلب الأنسان ينبض حوالى 101 الف نبضة فى اليوم .
3- هل تعلم ان فم الانسان ينتج ما بين لتر الى 1.8 لتر من اللعاب يوميا.
4- هل تعلم ان رأس الانسان يحتوى على 22 عظمة.
5- هل تعلم ان الأنسان يتنفس حوالى 23الف نفس فى اليوم.
6- هل تعلم ان اقصى مدة يستطيع فيها انسان ان يكتم انفاسه هى دقيقة واحدة تقريبا وان الرقم القياسى العالمى لكتم الأنفاس هو 21 دقيقة و 29 ثانية وصاحب هذا الرقم هو ديفيد ميرلين.
7-  هل تعلم ان الأنسان يتحدث حوالى 5 الاف كلمة فى اليوم.
8-  هل تعلم انه من المستحيل ان يعطس الانسان وعينيه مفتوحة.
9-  هل تعلم ان الأنسان يستطيع ان يعيش لمدة شهر تقريبا بدون طعام ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يعيش اكثر من اسبوع بدون ماء.
10- هل تعلم ان الأنسان اذا تم قطع رأسه فأنه يظل 8 ثوان لديه وعى.
11- هل تعلم ان اسرع عضلة فى جسم الأنسان هى عضلات العين حيث انها تتطرف حوالى ه مرات فى الثانية.
12- هل تعلم ان الأنسان لا يستطيع تذوق الطعام اذا لم يختلط بلعابه.
13- هل تعلم ان اكبر اعضاء جسم الأنسان الداخلية هو الكبد واكبر عضو على الاطلاق فى جسم الأنسان هو الجلد.
14- هل تعلم ان لكل انسان بصمة لسان مختلفة عن الأخر مثل بصمات اليد فمن المستحيل ان تجد شخصين متشابهين فى بصمة اللسان.
15- هل تعلم انه اذا تم تمديد الحمض النووى لدى الأنسان خارج جسمه فأنه يصل الى القمر 6 الاف مرة.
16- هل تعلم ان الأنسان لا يرى بعينه ولكن يرى بدماغه فما العين الا كاميرات تصل الصورة الى الدماغ.
17- هل تعلم ان رأس الطفل المولود تبلغ ربع وزنه.
18- هل تعلم ان ظفر الاصبع الاوسط لدى الأنسان ينمو بشكل اسرع من باقى اظافر اليد.
19- هل تعلم ان الأنسان يشرب حوالى 75 الف لتر من المياة اثاء حياته ,.
20- هل تعلم ان تنفس الانسان يولد حوالى 0.6جرام من ثانى اكسيد الكربون كل دقيقة.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2012)

هل تعلم أن مشاكل الأسنان يمكن أن تؤثر على الأداء في “المدرسة”؟


 ​ 
الكتب وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة وأقلام الرصاص، والقضية… فرشاة أسنان. صحة الفم والأسنان أمر حتمي في حقيبة صغيرة، والآن، عندما كانت هي لا تزال مغمورة من عملية ‘العودة إلى المدرسة’ للقيام بمزيد من التركيز على تعليم العادات الفموية الصحيح. على الأقل، أن يقول خبراء طب الأسنان الطفل فيتالدينت، الذين صحة الفم في مرحلة الطفولة قد تؤثر على الأداء في “المدرسة”، إذ أنها تحد من القدرة على التركيز، ويؤدي إلى فقدان ساعات الدوام المدرسي. المفتاح لتجنب ذلك: زيارة طبيب الأسنان مرة كل ستة أشهر، واتباع مجموعة من القواعد الأساسية، صحة الفم والأسنان الأساسية “الخطيئة”. هل تعرف ماذا؟
الإفطار ضروري، ليس فقط لعقد الشباب (وأقدم) ‘عقب’ أثناء النهار، ولكن لأنه سيساعد على مأدبة فطور صحية, متبوعاً بسن المقابل بالفرشاة، ‘اﻷطفال’ الصحة الفموية الجيدة: إحصائيا، الأطفال الذين يتناولون الإفطار خارج المنزل من الأرجح أن تعاني تسوس الأسنان، ‘تخطي’ عندما بالفرشاة.
تعليم الأطفال من سن مبكرة فرشاة أسنانهم ثلاث مرات في يوم، واحدة بعد كل وجبة من الضروري أن يكون أسنان صحية على المدى الطويل. Acostúmbrales للقيام بهذا كل يوم، وثبات.
عندما الأسنان بالفرشاة، كبار السن، كما في أماكن أخرى، مثال للأطفال. حاول فرشاة الأسنان الخاصة بك مع أطفالك قدما وتجعل هذا وقت روتينية للأسر المشاركة.
الصغيرة إنشاء عادة النظافة اليومية، وبالفرشاه الوقت أصبحت مملة، من المهم أن تسعى جاهدة لإعطائك متعة لهجة لهذا الوقت من اليوم. فرشاة أسنان مع أحرف الكرتون، أو لصق النكهات، يمكن أن تحفز الأطفال ومساعدتهم على إدماج الروتينية لغسيل الأسنان الخاصة بك كل يوم. أنه إذا كان ينبغي أن يكون حجم الفرشاة المناسبة لسنهم، ويجب أن تتذكر ليحل محله كل ثلاثة أشهر لكي تكون فعالة.
نعلمهم لحمل طقم أسنان دائماً في على ظهره، وجعل استخدام منه، ولا سيما إذا أكلت في المدرسة. حقيبة مستحضرات تجميل باستخدام الفرشاة ومعجون الأسنان سيكون أكثر من كاف للتعود على فرشاة أسنانهم خارج من المنزل.
تعلم كيفية فرشاة أسنانهم بشكل صحيح يستغرق وقتاً، المهارات والممارسة: تأكد من الأطفال الخاص بك استخدام المعكرونة قليلاً، وحاول إلا ابتلاع، لأن تناولها الفلوريد في فائض أنها تؤثر على الأسنان، مع تعزيز مينا حق قدرة.
الأكل الصحي جيد للجميع، في كل مجال. تأكد من أن يتلقى الأطفال الخاص بك نظام غذائي متوازن، تستهلك خمس مجموعات الأغذية الأساسية: منتجات الألبان والحبوب، واللحوم، الأسماك والفواكه. وسيكفل ليس فقط أن تنمو كما هو متوقع، ولكن ترجمة مساهمات الكالسيوم والفيتامينات الفوسفور يوميا إلى عظام قوية والأسنان الصحية.
أحد التهديدات الرئيسية من تسوس الأسنان بين الأطفال إساءة استخدام الأطعمة عالية في السكر. استبدال الكعك ومنتجات الصناعة التحويلية والوجبات الخفيفة الفواكه الأخرى.
لمينتابليمينتي، من الشائع لأطفال يعانون من الحوادث في المدرسة، أما بين الأجناس في موعد، أو إذا كنت ممارسة رياضة. لمنع عرضية المسيل للدموع، والكسر بالسن، تزويدهم بمخصص موثجوارد صممها الطبيب الخاص بك.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2012)

هل تعلم كيف تقرأ و تتذكر ؟


1-تسير الإشارات القادمة من العين إلى القشرة البصرية الأولية بالفص القذالي( في مؤخرة الدماغ)
ثم لعدة مناطق أخرى للمخ تستخدم في ترجمة المؤثرات البصرية، مما يسمح للمخ برؤية أشكال الحروف.
2-وحتى يتم التعرف على الحروف ككلمات ولغة وحتى يتم فهم الكلمات فإنه يتم إستخدام جزء آخر من من المخ يسمى ( منطقة فرنيكه ) والأجزاء القريبة منها.
3-ويتم تخزين ذكريات الأحداث القريبة وجزء من الذكريات البعيدة الأجل في جزء من أعماق الدماغ يسمى ( قرن آمون )، ويتم تحزين بافي الذكريات البعيدة في ( القشرة المخية)​ 

**إنظر الصورة أدناه للتوضيح**




​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2012)

*هل تعلم كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك ؟*

*تمكنك عضلاتك من الحركة والتحكم في حركة ظهرك وحمل العمود الفقري*

*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصور أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*








*- **عضلات البطن المفلطحة في المقدمة تتصل بالحوض من أسفل والضلوع من اعلى ، وتصنع هذه العضلات تجويفآ يحوي بداخله المعدة وغيرها من أحشاء البطن ، كما أنها تحمل منطقة أسفل الظهر.*
*- **العضلتان الحرقفيتان الحوضيتان وتقعان على كل من جانبي العمود الفقري في الجزء السفلي من الظهر، وتتصلان بالفقرات وبالحوض من الداخل ، وهما تمران إلى اسفل مفصلي الوركين ويتصلان بعظم الفخذ، ولا تحمل هذه العضلات العمود الفقري وحسب وإنما تنثنيان وتساعدان في إتزان الجذع أثناء الوقوف.*
*



*
*- **العضلة الشوكية الناصبة (أو الناصبة للعمود الفقري) تقع إلى يمين ويسار العمود الفقري من الخلف، وهما عضلتان كبيرتان تشاهدان بأسفل الظهر وتتكونان من عدة مجموعات عضلية تتصل بالأجزاء العظمية من كل فقرة ، علاوة على إتصالها من اسفل بالحوض ومن أعلى بالقفص الصدري والعمود الفقري ، وهي المسئول الاول عن ارتكاز الظهر أثناء رفع الأشياء.**
*​*
**تنوية:*
*لا تستخدم أي معلومة طبية بغرض تشخيص أو علاج أية حالة مرضية دون إشراف الطبيب

*​​​​​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل تعلم كيف تتنفس؟*

*أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح بعدها.*​

تتكون عملية التنفس من إستنشاق الهواء والزفير
أما عن إستنشاق الهواء الشهيق (وهي عملية دخول الأكسجين إلى الرئتين) (أنظر إلى شكل أ 2)
وطرد الهواء الزفير (وهو طرد ثاني أكسد الكربون  عبر القنوات الهوائية) (أنظر إلى الشكل أ 2)
وعندما تتنفس الهواء ، يدخل أكسجين الجو إلى رئتيك، ثم يتحرك بعض الأكسجين بعدئذ إلى دمك، وعندما ينقبض الحجاب الحاجز (وهو العضلة الرئيسية المسئولة عن التنفس) فإنه يهبط في إتجاه البطن ليجذب المزيد من الهواء الغني بالأكسجين من خلال القصبة الهوائية ليدخل الرئتين، فإذا نقص مستوى الأكسجين في دمك، قام المخ بإصدار الأوامر للرئتين كي تتنفسا بشكل أعمق وأسرع.
عند نهاية التفرعات العديدة لممر الهواء توجد الشعب الهوائية (وهي أكياس دقيقة الحجم من الهواء تحيط بها الشعيرات الدموية)
وفي داخل الشعب ينتقل بعض الأكسجين من فراغ الهواء إلى الدم، في حين ينتقل فائض ثاني أكسيد الكربون الموجود في الدم إلى فراغ الهواء وينتقل كل من الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون بشكل ميسور بين فراغ الهواء والدم لأن لكل من الشعب والشعيرات الدموية جدرانآ رقيقة.
ويعود الدم الذي صار غنيآ بالأكسجين الان إلى الجانب الأيسر من القلب عبر الأوردة الدموية.
وعندما تزفر الهواء يسترخي حجابك الحاجز وينضغط الهواء داخل الرئتين ويطرد إلى الخارج، ثم تعمل الألياف المرنة ومادة أسمها "المعامل السطحي" على إعادة الرئتين مرة أخرى إلى حجمها الأصلي.
والهواء الذي يخرج مع حركة الزفير يحتوي على الكثير من ثاني أكسيد الكربون الإخراجي الذي جاء إلى الرئتين مع الدم أثناء مروره عليهما، فإذا زاد مستوى ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الدم  يرسل المخ إشارات إلى الرئتين كي تزيد من سرعة وعمق التنفس
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل تعلم
 يحتوي الزيتون على نسبة عالية من البروتين والكاربوهيدرات، لذا فهو يمد  الجسم بالطاقة اللازمة له .. وهو غني بفيتامينات (أ) و(هـ)، لذا فهو غني  بمضادات الأكسدة التي تؤخر ظهور أعراض الشيخوخة، كما أنه غني بالدهون  الأحادية الغير مشبعة التي** تعمل على خفض نسبة الكولسترول في الجسم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

"كلو جزر..... الجزر بيقوي النظر!"
*بس عمرك عرفت السبب؟

 الجزر، و أيضاً الطماطم، واللفت، والكبدة، والبيض، والحليب تحتوي على بيتا  كاروتين، و هو شكل من أشكال فيتامين A الذي يساعد على حماية الرؤية، خاصة  الرؤية الليلية*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2012)

* بعض سلوكيات الحيوانات !
 -------------------------
 لماذا تقوم القرود بتفلية بعضها البعض ؟
 بحثا عن حبيبات الملح التي تتكون على اجسامها !
 ......
 متى تضرب الغوريلا على صدرها ؟
 عند الغضب والخوف
 ......
 كيف تنظف الزرافة أذنيها ووجهها ؟
 بلسانها الطويل المعد لهذا الغرض !
 سبحان الله.
 ......
 ما الغريب في ذيل الكنغر ؟
 الكنغر يستخدم ذيله كرجل ثالثة احيانا فذيله قوي جدا ويستخدم للارتكاز والدفع للأمام احيانا !



*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2012)

للوقاية من نزلة البرد وتجنب  الانفلونزا في فصل الشتاء ..حصن نفسك بكوب من الليمونادة يومياً ، وستشعر  بحيوية ونشاط ومقاومة لأمراض الشتاء !


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2012)

انتوا عارفين ان القرنبيط مليان فيتامين C, المنجانيز, البوتين و البوتاسيوم و هو كمان بيقلل من انتفاخ البطن و بيساعد على الهضم.


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*:


هل تعلم

لماذا يتغير لون التفاحة بعد تقشيرها بفترة قصيرة !







عندما يتم قطع التفاحة أو تشريحها أو قضمها، يدخل الأوكسجين إلى الأنسجة الداخلية المكشوفة للتفاحة. 
وعندما يكون الاوكسجين حاضراً في الخلايا، تتأكسد الإنزيمات التي في الصانعات اليخضورية بسرعة مما يؤثر على التركيبات الطبيعية التي في أنسجة التفاحة ويحول لونها إلى البني. 

ويأتي هذا اللون البني نتيجة التفاعل الذي يشكل تركيبات مع الأحماض الأمينية أو البروتينات، أو أنها تجتمع لتشكل مركبات كيميائية تؤدي إلى التلف والتحول إلى ذلك اللون بسرعة. 



​*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* لتحمي نفسك من البرد في الشتاء !!



  قم بإضافة فصوص الثوم الطازجة إلى الحساء والسلطة، حيث يساعد الثوم على  تقوية المناعة طبقاً لتقرير المركز الطبى بجامعة ميريلاند، وكما أنه يحتوى  على مركبات الأليسين، والتى ثبت خواصها المضادة للفيروسات وتساعد الجسم على  التخلص من الفيروس.
*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2013)

http://www.ro-ehsas.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50466
 هل تعلم



•هل تعلم أن الكبد هو العضو الوحيد الذي يمكنه أن يحول البروتينات و ما تحويه من أحماض أمينيه إلى مادة الجلوكوز أو السكر. 


​ 
هل تعلم أن أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي عضلة الفك.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

*عين  الإنسان الطبيعي ترمش 20 ألف رمشة فى اليوم ومع ذلك أثناء عملية الرمش لا  تكاد تشعر بأن العالم أصبح سوادًا أمامك ليس فقط لسرعة الرمش ولكن لأن مخك  قد حافظ على الإضاءة من حولك لعدة كسور من الثانية حتى لا تتأذى عندما ترمش  في كل مرة.*


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2013)

هل تعلم


​ما هو سبب الرشح أو سيلان الانف بعد الاصابة بالزكام ؟

يبدأ الرشح أو سيلان الانف بعد الاصابة بفيروس الزكام، وسبب ذلك يعود إلى أن الخلايا المبطنة للأنف والجيوب الانفية تحاول طرد الفيروس وغسله بإفراز كميات مبيرة من المخاط السائل، ويتحول هذا المخاط بعد يومين إلى اللون الابيض أو الاصفر، وعندما تعود البكتيريا الطبيعية الموجودة في الجهاز التنفسي العلوي إلى نشاطها بعد التخلص من فيروس الزكام يتغير لون الافرازات المخاطية إلى اللون الاخضر، وهذا أمر طبيعي في نهاية العدوى بالزكام ولا يعني أن المصاب يحتاج إلى مضاد حيوي لعلاج الافرازات ذات اللون الاخضر
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2013)

*هل تعلم ... أن القلب يمكنة قذف الدم لمسافة 10 أمتار في الهواء ... ؟*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)

​
*هل تعلم *
•هل تعلم أن المخ يحتاج إلى سدس كمية الدم التي يضخها القلب و خمس الأو**جين الذي يدخل الجسم .. رغم أن المخ لا يزن أكثر من واحد على خمسين من الجسم كله. ​​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2013)

*هل تعلم *


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2013)

هل تعلم
ان تفعل هذا فى طفلك فقد تتسبب فى خلع مرقه


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

*كلما زاد معدل ذكاء الشخص كلما كثرت احلامه
*​*

**
 ♦لتتحرك خطوة واحدة تحتاج لتحريك 200 عضلة فى جسمك !!!
**
 ♦أن المرأة المتوسطة الطول أقصر من الرجل المتوسط الطول بنحو 5 بوصات !!!
**
 ♦أن الاصبع الكبير يحتوى على عظمتين فى حين تحتوى بقية الاصابع تحتوى على ثلاث عظمات !!!
**
 ♦أن القدمين يحتويان على 250 ألف غدة عرقية !!!!
**
 ♦أن الحامض بالمعدة قوى بدرجة كافية لاذابة شفرة حلاقة !!!
**

**
 ♦أن العقل البشرى يستطيع الاحتفاظ بمعلومات تعادل خمسة أمثال مافى دائرة المعارف البريطانية !!!
**
 ♦أن الطعام يستغرق نحو سبع ثوان ليصل من الفم الى المعدة !!!
**
 ♦أن الحلم يستغرق نحو ثانيتين الى ثلاث ثوان فى المتوسط !!!
**
 ♦أن الجسد البشرى يشع حرارة فى نصف ساعة تكفى لرفع درجة حرارة جالون من الماء الى درجة الغليان !!!
**
 ♦أن أسنانك تبدأ فى النمو قبل ستة أشهر من مولدك !!!!
**
 ♦أن طول ابهامك هو نفس طول أنفك !!
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

*فوائد البرتقال*​* 

 تعتبر فاكهة "البرتقال" من الحمضيات ذات الفوائد الصحية

 العالية حيث تعمل على زيادة مقاومة الجسم ورفع مستواه الصحي ومقاومة  الأمراض حيث تعتبر من الاغذية "القلوية" حيث تخلق بعد عملية تمثيلها "أيضا"  مادة قلوية في الانسجة كما ان للبرتقال  فوائد منشطة للدورة الدموية وتعمل كذلك على زيادة امتصاص الحديد مما يؤدي  إلى رفع معدل مستوى الحديد في الدم مما يساعد في النشاط والحيوية كما ان  للبرتقال فوائد جيدة كعلاج فعال في حالة الرشح والانفلونزا. 



 والبرتقال مفيد للصدر والسعال وهو في نفس الوقت محفز للشهية ومنعش ومشروب  لجميع الأوقات، وكذلك لعصير البرتقال فوائد في عملية رفع أداء الجهاز  الهضمي حيث يعالج سوء الهضم وينشط الجهاز الهضمي ويساعد في رفع مستوى تدفق  وزيادة العصارات الهضمية*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

*أعراض الإصابة بفقر الدم أو الـأنيميا

 تختلف أعراض فقر الدم وفقاً لنوع فقر الدم والسبب الكامن وراءه، إلّا أنّ  ذلك يؤدّي حتماً إلى العديد من المشاكل الصحية التي تتفاقم عواقبها لتشمل  القرحة، مشاكل الدورة الشهرية أو أنواع عديدة من السرطانات.

 ما هي الأعراض الشائعة لهذا المرض؟

 كشفت العديد من الدراسات أنّ هناك أعراض مشتركة بين المرضى الذين يُعانون من الأنيميا أو فقر الدم، يُمكن إختصارها في الآتي:

 - التعب بسرعة وفقدان الطاقة

 - ضربات القلب السريعة بشكل غير عادي، لا سيما عند ممارسة الرياضة

 - ضيق في التنفس والصداع، خاصة عند ممارسة الرياضة

 - الصعوبة في التركيز

 - شحوب في لون البشرة

 - الارق

 قد يُواجه مرضى فقر الدم الناتج عن نقص الحديد العديد من المشاكل الصحية  من بينها الجوع . إنحناء الأظافر، ألم حاد في الفم مع تشقّق زوايا الشفاه.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2013)

*معلومة طبية :
 الزبادي مفيد في التخلص من الغازات وآلام البطن والإمساك والقولون العصبي وينظم الوظائف المعوية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2013)

*العدس  أحد البقوليات المجففة ذو قيمة غذائية عالية؛ فهو غني بالعديد من المعادن  والفيتامينات كالمنجنيز، والحديد، والبروتين، والفوسفور، والنحاس وفيتامين  "بي1"والبوتاسيوم. ويعتبر العدس مصدراً للألياف الغذائية، بنوعيها القابلة  للذوبان وغير القابلة للذوبان، وتكوّن  الألياف القابلة للذوبان مادة تشبه الجل في الجهاز الهضمي تخلصه من الأحماض  والمواد السامة التي تحتوي على الكوليسترول، بينما تعمل الألياف الغير  قابلة للذوبان على تسهيل عملية الهضم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2013)

*أيهم أكثر فائدة : البيض المسلوق أم البيض المقلي
*​*

**
  البيض سواء مقلياً او مسلوقاً مصدر غني بالبروتينات والمغذيات الأخرى ولكن  هناك بعض الفروق وللمقارنة بين مكونات كل منهما من المواد الغذائية
**
 نذكر الآتي : بيضة واحدة مسلوقة من الحجم الكبير تعطيك 6 غرام من البروتين اما البيضة المقلية في الزبدة فتعطيك حوالي نصف غرام اكثر من البروتين (من الزبدة).
**
 كلاهما يحتوي على اقل من غرام واحد من الكربوهيدرات.
**
 * البيضة المسلوقة تعطيك 78 سعرة حرارية، بينما تعطيك البيضة المقلية 90 سعرة حرارية.
**
 * البيضة المسلوقة تعطيك 5.3 غرام دهون، البيضة المقلية تعطيك 6.8 غرام دهون.
**
 * بالنسبة للفيتامينات والمعادن الكميات تقريبا متساوية في كلا النوعين.
**
 هناك بعض الاستثناءات مثل :
**
 * فيتامين أ اقل في البيض المسلوق
**
 * فيتامين بيتا كاروتين اقل في المسلوق
**
 * كولين (من فيتامينات ب) اقل في المسلوق
**
 * الصوديوم اقل في المسلوق
**
 * البيضة المسلوقة والمقلية تحتوي على 185 مليغرام من الكوليسترول
**
 (يجب ان لا يزيد استهلاك الشخص اليومي من الكوليسترول عن 200 ميلغرام).
**
  وللتحديد ما هو الأفضل بالنسبة لك، خاصة اذا كنت تتبع حمية غذائية، ويُنصح  بعدم الاكثار من تناول البيض بسبب احتوائه على الكوليسترول والذي ييسبب  امراض القلب والاوعية الدموية. لا تتناول أكثر من 7 بيضات اسبوعيا.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2013)

*للشاي  الاخضر تأثير مضاد للبكتيريا و مضاد للأكسدة لذا فإنه يلعب دوراً مهماً في  تخفيض اثار حب الشباب حيث يقوم بتقليل التورم والاحمرار
 و يساعد الشاي الاخضر على عمل التوازن الهرموني للوقاية من ظهور حب الشباب في المستقبل.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2013)

*نصائح غذائية عامة


 هذه عدة نصائح غذائية عامة ينصح باعتمادها دائما وجعلها روتينا في النظام الغذائي لصحة افضل وجسم صحي

 - تناول يوميا كل صباح ملعقة صغيره من العسل مع كوب ماء

 - قبل الوجبة الرئيسية بنصف ساعة تناول كوب ماء + عصير ليمونه بنزهير أو خل أو يمكنك إضافة شريحة أناناس

 - في حالة الرغبة بتناول الشاي يمكنك تناوله ولكن بعد الوجبة بما لا يقل عن 45دقيقة

 - تناول من 8 الى 12 كوب ماء يوميا و احرص على تناول الماء قبل الوجبة  بنصف ساعة على الأكثر ويفضل الماء البارد لأن الجسم يبذل طاقة أكبر  لتسخينها مما يساعد على حرق الدهون وخصوصا في منطقة البطن

 - احرص على أن لاتزيد سعراتك اليومية عن السعرات المفقودة

 - حاول حساب سعرات الوجبة وتناول الوجبات المحتوية على سعرات حرارية في الإفطار أو الغداء

 1جرام بروتين يحتوي على 4 سعرات حرارية

 1جرام نشويات يحتوي على 4 سعرات حرارية

 1جرام دهون يحتوي على 9 سعرات حرارية

 لفقد 1 كيلو جرام من وزن الجسم تحتاج لبذل 7000سعر حراري أي بمعدل 1000 سعر حراري يوميا


 - استخدم طبق صغير عوضا عن الطبق الكبير 

 - تناول وجبتك بملعقة صغيرة 

 - إستبدل الملح على الطعام بالليمون أو الخل

 - إجعل شكل طبقك جذابا بإضافة أغذية بألوان مختلفة بحيث يكون نصفه من الخضروات وربعه نشويات وربع بروتينات

 - اقسم يومك منذ إستيقاظك حتى قبل موعد نومك على 3 ,تكون مواعيد وجباتك الأساسية ,بين الوجبات الأساسية تناول الوجبات الخفيفة

 - لا تتناول النشويات كالرز والمكرونه والخبز بعد وجبة الغداء

 - أحرص على تناول الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة في مواسمها

 - احرص على أن تكون أخر وجبة قبل النوم ب 3 ساعات

 - تناول قبل النوم كوب مكون من الكراويا أوالجنزبيل الأخضر أو الينسون والشمر

 - إن كنت تعاني من السمنة في منطقة الأرداف فتجنب منتجات الأجبان والألبان  كاملة الدسم وأكثر من تناول الفواكه الغنية بفيتامين ج ومضادات الأكسدة

 - إن كنت تعاني من السمنة في منطقة البطن فتجنب تناول المعجنات والمخبوزات بالدقيق الأبيض

 - للحد من الشهية تناول فنجان من جريب فروت مع القرفة التي تساعد على حرق الدهون

 - للمساعدة على حرق الدهون يمكنك تناول فنجان من الشاي الأخضر بالنعناع والجنزبيل والكمون بعد الوجبة بما لا يقل عن 45دقيقة

 - احرص على المشي مدة لا تقل عن 45دقيقة 5 أيام في الأسبوع على الأقل

 - اتبع جدول البدائل الغذائية حتى لا تشعر بملل عند إتباعك حمية غذائية
*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2013)

*النصائح العشر للتخلص من الارق
 1- قم ببعض الجهد ( كالمشي مثلا ) خلال النهار ، بشكل تشعر فيه بالتعب في  وقت النوم ، ويمكن المشي لفترة طويلة قبل النوم أن يساعد على النوم .

 2. تجنب القهوة والشاي في المساء ، واشرب بعض الحليب الساخن ، فالحليب يحتوي على مادة تساعد على النوم

 3. لا تأخذ وجبة العشاء في وقت متأخر من الليل ، وحاول أن تأكل قبل ثلاث  ساعات على الأقل من موعد النوم . وتجنب الأطعمة الدسمة التي تحتاج إلى وقت  أطول للهضم .

 4. حاول أن تأخذ " حماما " بدلا من " الدوش " فالاستلقاء في ماء فاتر يرخي العضلات ويزيل التوتر .

 5. اقرأ شيئا يسيرا وخفيفا قبل النوم .

 6. اتبع نظاما معينا للنوم وانهض باكرا في الصباح .

 7. لا تسرف في تبريد أو تدفئة نفسك في الليل.. واجعل حرارة الغرفة حرارة مقبولة .

 8. إذا استيقظت في الليل فحاول أن تقرأ شيئا ما .

 9. لا تدخن قبل النوم .

 10. لا يأخذنك القلق إن لم تنم بسرعة ، بل حاول الاسترخاء ما استطعت .
*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2013)

*هل تعلم
 ===
 شرب كوب من  الماء عند الخروج من المنزل في الايام الباردة ... تراث قديم وصحيح علمياً  حيث ان الماء يعمل على معايرة درجة حرارة الجسم مع حرارة الطقس وينشط  الدورة الدموية مما يقلل من خطر التغير المفاجىء في درجات الحرارة ...لكن  تناول الماء يجب ان يكون قبل الخروج من المنزل بربع ساعة على الاقل وليس  مباشرة .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)

* بياض بيضه واحدة يحتوي: 
 ١٠٪ فيتامين ب٢، ١٠٪ سيلينيوم، 
 ٣.٥ جم بروتين و ١٧ سعره حرارية.

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)

*غسل الأسنان فى أقل من دقيقتين لا يأتى بأى مفعول

 نعلم جميعا أهمية غسيل الإنسان لأسنانه وتنظيفها، ومدى أهميه الاعتناء بها  وحمايتها، وذلك لما نعلمه جميعا عن تراكم البكتيريا وظهور التسوس فى  الأسنان والضروس، والإضرار الشديد بها، لكن لا يعلم الكثيرون أن غسيل  الأسنان أقل من دقيقتين كاملتين فى المرة الواحدة، من الممكن ألا يأتى بأى  مفعول وكأنها لم يتم تنظيفها.

 أن الكثيرين يكتفون بغسيل الأسنان  لثوانى معدودة، بل اعتاد كثير منا غسلها بسرعة كبيرة فى عدة ثوان  أن هذا  الفعل فى غاية الخطورة، لأنه كمن لم يقم بغسيل أسنانه من الأساس.



 فغسيل الأسنان يجب أن يتم لمدة دقيقتين كاملتين فى المرة الواحدة قابلة  للزيادة، وغير قابلة تماما للنقصان، لأن غسيل الأسنان لدقيقتين كاملتين  يكون بذلك وصل الإنسان إلى الحد الجيد من النظافة، والتخلص الجيد من  البكتيريا فى الفم، وأما أقل من ذلك فى المرة الواحدة، فإنه غير مجدى على  الإطلاق ولا يساعد على نظافة الفم ولا الأسنان، ولا يحمى من التسوس وغيره  من المشكلات.*


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2013)

هل تعلم إن فيتامين “C” يساعد في الوقاية من الزهايمر !!
إذا كنت تخشي من ذلك المرض الذي يصيب العديد من الناس أهتم بتناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على فيتامين C فهي تقي الجسم من شر ذلك المرض​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2013)

هل تعلم ان عصير التفاح مفيد جدا لك ،حيث يحتوي على عناصر معدنية مفيدة كالحديد والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم والزنك والمغنسيوم والفيتامينات المختلفة. أثبتت الأبحاث أن شرب عصير التفاح الطبيعي الطازج بمقدار ثلاثة أكواب يومياً يساهم بشكل فعال في وقاية الجسم من الفيروسات، ومحاربة البكتيريا !!


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)

هل تعلم






*أنَّـــهُ تــــمَّ تحـــــديــدُ خـــــــــطِّ طــــــــولِ جــريــنـتـش عامَ 1884م ؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2013)

*المانجا  الفاكهة الوحيدة الغنية بالفيتامينات الاساسية a ,c ,e وبمجموعة فيتامين b  معاً وهي أيضاً غنية بالحديد الضروري للوقاية من فقر الدم*


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2013)

الأطعمة التي تقضي على الرشح والانفلونزا هي التالية:


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2013)

هل تعلم


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2013)

*
  كوب واحد من الزبادى يوميا يمكنه ان يقلل من فرص اصابتك بالبرد والزكام  ..ينشط الزبادى البكتريا المفيده فى الامعاء التى لها دور فى تحفيز جهاز  المناعه وكذلك يحتوى على فيتامين د*


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)

هل تعلم


​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2013)

هل تعلم انواع الصدااع


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2013)

هل تعلم
إنَّ الكمِّيةَ الإجمالية من السوائل التي نفقدها يومياً، ونحتاج إلى استعادتها، هي في الواقع أكبر من مانتوقع (حوالي 2.5 لتر)؛ ولكنَّنا نحصل على 1 لتر من السوائل التي نحتاج إليها عن طريق الطعام، كما يستعيد الجسمُ 0.3 لتر من السوائل عن طريق التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث في الخلايا؛ وما تبقَّى يجب أن يُؤخَذَ من تناول المشروبات​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2013)

السؤال الأول :::

 اى الرئتين أكبر اليمنى ام اليسرى؟

 الاجابة :::

 الرئة اليمنى وذلك لوجود القلب فى ناحية الرئة اليسرى .
 **********************

 السؤال الثانى :::

 عند اسعاف شخص مصاب بالاغماء هل نعطيه طعاما ام شرابا اولا؟

 الاجابة :::

 لا ينبغى اعطاء الشخص المصاب بالاغماء اى طعام او شراب لان ذلك قد يؤدى الى اختناقه وقد يسبب الوفاة.
 ***********************

 السؤال الثالث :::

 الحرق الذى يسبب تشوهات هو حرق من الدرجة .....

 الاجابة :::

 الدرجة الثالثة
 **********************

 السؤال الرابع :::

 يسبب نقص فيتامين D مرض .....

 الاجابة :::

 الكساح
 ***********************

 السؤال الخامس والاخير :::

 ............. أهم الغدد فى الجسم على الاطلاق ويطلق عليها " مايسترو" الغدد الصماء.

 الاجابة :::

 النخامية
 ************************​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2013)

هل  تعلم : أن تناول عدة أكواب من القهوة يومياً يمكن أن يساهم في الوقاية من  سرطان الأمعاء،فشرب القهوة يمكن أن يقلل احتمال ظهور السرطان بنسبة تتراوح  بين 15% و25%.


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)

هل تعلم
ما هو التمثيل الغذائي ؟؟
هي تفاعلات كيميائية تحدث داخل الانسان و الكائنات الحية الاخرى 
على المواد الغذائية فيحدث تكسير لبعض المواد و بناء لمواد أخرى 
بغرض انتاج الطاقة اللازمة للخلايا ......
(هذا ما تعنيه كلمة التمثيل الغذائي بشكل مبسط ...) ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2013)

هل تعلم ان كل جزء في جسمك له نقطة حسية في أسفل القدم ,,, 
إذا قمت بتدليك هذه النقاط سوف تشعر بارتياح 
من الآلام والإجهاد كما ترى في الصورة
هذه تبين مكان كل عضو من اعضاء الجسم بالقدم..
وكل جهاز في الجسم تكون نهاية ارتباطه بنقطة في أسفل القدم
 وعند المشي فإننا نضغط على تلك النقاط 
مما يجعل اجهزة الجسم في نشاط دائم ... 
وقد نصح كثير من الاطباء بالمشي حافيا على الرمل 
حيث أن هذا المشي يسبب ضغط الرمل على أسفل القدم ..
بالكامل مما يجعل جميع اجهزة الجسم تعمل بشكل سليم​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)

هل تعلم


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2013)

هل تعلم


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2013)

*علينا  أن نتجنب أخذ اللبن أثناء أخذ المضادات الحيوية antibiotics علماً أن  الأطباء ينصحون به. فاللبن يمنع دخول المضاد الحيوي إلى الحسم لأن  الكالسيوم الموجود في اللبن يعمل مثل شبكة حول المضاد الحيوي فيبقى في  المصران ولا يؤدي عمله. *​ 
*د. رالف عيراني*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2013)

*هل تعلم أن الكسوف لا يستمر أكثر من 7 دقائق و8 ثانية*

*وذلك بسبب السرعة التي تدور بها الأرض حول الشمس*

*



*​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2013)

هل تعلم ان شعار استراليا مكون من كنغر وحيوان الدرميس 
ليس فقط لانهم من الحيوانات المشهورة فى استراليا، 
ولكن لان الدرميس والكنغر من الحيوانات التى لا تستطيع السير إلى الوراء،
 كدلاله رمزية على ان استراليا لن ترجع إلى الوراء ابداً. 


​https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28597.141762472556575&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)

هل تعلم


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)

هل تعلم


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2013)

هل تعلم أن الأذن اليسرى أضعف سمعاً من الأذن اليمنى


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2013)

هل تعلم


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2013)

هل تعلم أن الفواكه كافة وبالأخص الحمضيات والطماطم -- 
تحوي كميّة كبيرة من فيتامين ج ويفضّل أكل الخضروات الحاوية 
على الفيتامين طازجة لغناها بالفيتامين


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2013)

*هل تعلم أن حجم القلب يختلف من شخص الى آخر وكذلك أبعاده . *

*أما وزنه المتوسط فهو 325غم بالنسبة للرجال *

*أما متوسط وزنه عند النساء فهو 245غم ولكن يتفاوت مع حجم الجسم ووزنه*

*



*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2013)

التفاح الاخضر​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هل تعلم 

أن علبة المشروبات الغازية الواحدة تحتاج إلى شرب 8 أكواب من الماء ﻷزالة تأثيرها من الجسم.​


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


>


 ههههههه يلهووي كل دة يطلع من التوتر​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معلومة ع الماشى 

أن شرب الميرميه يقيك من البرد 
واذا كنت مصاب بتخمة الاكل يزيل عنك هذه التخمه ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## naguib samir (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مواضيع مفيده جدا شكرا


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> مواضيع مفيده جدا شكرا


منور الموضوع ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)

هل تعلم ان اللوز ، المشمش والتين المجفف 
من الاغذية الغنية بالكالسيوم
 حيث ان كل 100 غرام لوز او 8 حبات مشمش
 او 2 حبة تين تزودنا بكمية كالسيوم
 تعادل الكمية الموجودة في كوب حليب​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ان كثافة عظام المدخنين اقل منها عند غير المدخنين ، 
مما يجعلهم اكثر عرضة للاصابة بهشاشة العظام
 وخصوصا اذا كان التدخين اكثر من اربعين سيجارة في الاسبوع​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)

تعد المكسرات غنية بالبروتين، و تحتوي أيضاً على المغنيسيوم والمعادن 
الأخرى التي تلعب دوراً حيوياً في تحويل السكر إلى طاقة.

,, ان تناول حفنة من المكسرات يوميا تمنح الجسم طاقة رائعة​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2013)

معلومات رائعه 
اشكرك


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> معلومات رائعه
> اشكرك


 اشكر مرووورك الراائع مينا
 وشكرااا للتقييم ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2013)

البرتقال: يساعد على تثبيت الكاليسيوم في العظام ولعصير البرتقال أثر قوي في وقف النزيف وطرد السموم عن طريق البول


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لا تفعل هذا مع طفلك​


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هل تعاني من هذه الأعراض ....
ألم حاد ,مفاجئ .. يصاحبه احمرار,سخونة و تورم في المفصل... 
عادة ما يصيب اصبع القدم الكبير.

انتبه .. قد تكون هذه الأعراض لمرض النقرس !!​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)

أطعمة تحارب النسيان وتقوي الذاكرة​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## naguib samir (23 نوفمبر 2013)

لو عاوز لينك على ا 
 الاعشاب الطبيه 
 ممكن ابعت ولكي 
 شكران


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الفرق بين غيبوبة زيادة السكر وغيبوبة نقص السكر
غيبوبة زيادة السكر
1.التنفس سريع
2.النبض سريع وضعيف.
3.رائحة الفم تشبه رائحة التفاح التالف (اسيتون).
4.الجلد جاف. 
5.حدقتا العين طبيعيتان 

غيبوبة نقص السكر
1. التنفس طبيعي.
2. النبض سريع وقوى.
3. رائحة الفم عادية.
4. الجلد مبلل .
5. التوتر.
6. حدقتا العين متسعتان

ماذا أفعل إذا لم أتمكن من تحديد سبب الغيبوبة ( هل هي بسبب ارتفاع مستوى السكر أو انخفاضه)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قم بإنقاذ المريض على اعتبار أن الغيبوبة بسبب انخفاض السكر في الدم لأنها أكثر خطورة على حياته عن طريق اعطائه جلكوز وريدى ويقضل ان يكون 10 او 25 مللى جرام ويمكن اعطائه 50 مللى جرام
كيف أتصرف؟
1-إذا كان واعياً وقادراً على البلع,قم بإعطائه أي محلول سكري أو عصائر أو تمر عن طريق الفم
إذا فقد المريض وعيه؟
1-لا تعط أي شيء عن طريق الفم
2-إذا كان المريض غير واعً,أفتح مجرى الهواء,وافحص التنفس
3-إذا كان المريض غير واعً ويتنفس ولدية نبض,ضعه في وضعية الإفاقة
4-إذا كان المريض غير واعً ولا يتنفس ولدية نبض ,قم بعمليه الإنعاش الرئوي
5-إذا كان المريض غير واعً ولا يتنفس وليس لدية نبض,قم بعملية الإنعاش القلبي الرئوي
6-قم بنقل المريض فوراً إلى أقرب مستشفى


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...0FYeSZFIb2zpU9vcWZCEswvQ&ust=1386112790384542​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومة عن جسمك: تستغرق المعدة 20 دقيقة لترسل إشاراتها العصبية للدماغ لتخبره بأنها وصلت لحالة الشبع.​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Kiroles (23 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)

Kiroles قال:


> شكرا جدا لحضرتك
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 شكرااا لمرورك Kiroles
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2014)

احرص على تفادي ترطيب فرشاة الاسنان بالماء 
قبل وضع المعجون عليها 
حيث ان الفرشاة الجافة تزيد من امكانية التخلص من البلاك بنسبة 67 %​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)

معلومة سريعه

لمصابي قرحة المعدة:
تناول كميات كبيرة من الخضروات ذات الأوراق الخضراء 
الداكنة فهي تحتوي على فيتامين k اللازم لإلتئام القرح.
...
وابتعد عن ::
البطاطا المقلية و الاكل الجاهز
اللحمه الحمرا
التدخين والقهوة قدر الامكان
ولا تكثروا الحليب او اللبن
 فهم يزعجون المعدة المصابه بالقرحة​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2014)

فوائد القرفة
--------------♥
‫
1- القرفة تحرق السكر
من أقدم الأعشاب المعروفة بفوائدها الصحية عشب القرفة .
أما أحدث تلك الفوائد التي توصلت إليها الأبحاث فهي أن تناول القرفة يساعد في السيطرة علي مستوي سكر الدم الجلوكوز أي أنها مفيدة جدا لمرضي السكر .
إن القرفة تحتوي على عدة مركبات نباتية وقد وجد إن احد هذه المركبات يزيد من حرق الجلوكوز داخل الخلايا بدرجة تصل إلى عشرين مرة أو أكثر كما يتميز هذا المركب بدرجة عالية كمضاد للأكسدة .

2- القرفة مضاد حيوي و طبيعي
تحتوي القرفة على كيماويات نباتية أخري منها نوعان ، أحدهما يسمي أوجينول و الآخر يسمي جيرانيول و وجد أن كليهما يتميز بتأثير مضاد للبكتيريا و الفطريات .
و لذا فإن تناول القرفة مفيد في حالات العدوى و المرض و أيضا في حالات تكاثر الفطريات بالجسم أو بالجلد .

3- القرفة تسكن الآلام و تقاوم تقلص العضلات
في المرة القادمة عندما تعاني من آلام بمفاصلك أو تبيس بأصابعك أو ألم برقبتك بسبب تقلص العضلات تناول القرفة ، فالقرفة تحتوي على مركبات مضادة للالتهابات وتفيد في تخفيف ألم المفاصل و العضلات


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2014)

كيف اقلل من السعرات الحرارية ؟ 


- استبدل الحليب كامل الدسم، بالحليب منزوع الدسم لإنقاص 70 سعراً حرارياً في الكوب الواحد.
- تناول لحم الديك الرومي بدلاً من اللحم البقري لخفض 125 سعراً حرارياً في الوجبة.
- المشي لمدة ربع ساعة يومياً يحرق 100 سعر حراري، لذلك يمكنك المشي قبل الغداء وحرق السعرات الحرارية في جسمك.
- تناول الشاي الأخضر، فإن تناول 3 أكواب من الشاي الأخضر يحرق حوالي 890 سعر حراري زائد في الجسم.
- قم باستبدال وجبة من البطاطا المقلية بطبق من السلطة الخضراء، فذلك من شأنه أن يوفر عليك الكثير والكثير من السعرات الحرارية.
- إن المضغ البطيء للطعام طريقة رائعة لإنقاص الوزن، وذلك لأن الجسم يحتاج إلى 20-30 دقيقة حتى يرسل إشارة الشبع إلى الدماغ، لذا فالمضغ ببطء سيشعرك بالامتلاء قبل التهام المزيد من السعرات الحرارية بعكس الإسراع في البلع.
- استغني عن الزبدة في طهي الطعام واستبدليها بالزيوت النباتية كالصويا وعباد الشمس.
- تناول إفطاراً غنياً، حيث أثبتت الدراسات أنه لدى تناولك إفطاراً جيداً لن تشعري بالجوع بقية اليوم، يمكنك اختيار الحبوب ورقائق النخالة.
- استخدم الأطباق الصغيرة، بدلاً من الكبيرة فهي ستشعر عينك بالامتلاء ويمكنك تناول ماتشتهين من الأطباق.
- استخدم بدائل السكر في صناعة الحلويات والمعجنات بإضافة الفانيلا أو القرنفل أو القرفة فهي لا تحتوي على سعرات حرارية.
- تجنب القلي والمأكولات المقلية بالزيت واستبدليها بالمأكولات المشوية أو المطهية على البخار.
- اغسل الأواني والأطباق بنفسك، فغسل الأطباق المتسخة لمدة 15 دقيقة يحرق 45 سعراً حرارياً في كل مرة.
- لا تحرم نفسك من الشوكولا ولكن بمقدار أصبع صغير يومياً.
- اصعد الدرج، ولاتستخدم المصعد، فإن صعود الدرج لمدة 5 دقائق يومياً يحرق حوالي 50 سعراُ حرارياً.


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2014)

تعرف بقا  
.
.
.
ان الطماطم تعالج الامساك و تعالج عسر الهضم و حموضة المعده كمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2014)

عند حدوث التسنين لدى الرضع يمكن ان تظهر الاعراض التالية:
زيادة العصبية.
وضع الحاجيات في الفم وعضها.
زيادة في افراز اللعاب او انتاج اللعاب.
فقدان الشهية او الانتقائية الغذائية.
لثة حساسة ومتورمة.
طفح على الخدين او احمرار في منطقة الخدين المجاورة للثة حيث يوجد الالم.
عدم الهدوء.
شد الاذنين، والذي قد يكون علامة على اعراض التسنين عند الاطفال او بدلا من ذلك قد يشير الى وجود التهاب في الاذنين (عندما يحدث ذلك، يجب تعيين موعد لدى طبيب الاطفال).
التسنين لدى الاطفال يكون مصحوبا بالحمى، القيء او الاسهال. اذا اظهر طفلكم هذه الاعراض، استشيروا الطبيب.
كيف تخففوا من اعراض التسنين عند الاطفال؟
لتخفيف الاعراض المزعجة المرتبطة بالتسنين لدى الرضع، حاولوا الاستعانة بالنصائح التالية:
لتخفيف الالم، افركوا لثة الطفل بواسطة اصبع نظيفة او بواسطة الجزء الخلفي من ملعقة صغيرة وباردة.
دعوا الطفل يمضغ حلقة مضغ باردة (ولكن ليست مجمدة). حلقة المضغ المجمدة قد تسبب الضرر للثلة.
حاولوا استخدام مرهم مخدر يباع من دون وصفة طبية. استشيروا الطبيب حول المراهم التي يمكن ان تكون مناسبة لذلك.
اسمحوا لطفلكم بمص قطعة قماش (نظيفة) رطبة وباردة.
تجنبوا قدر الامكان استخدام المراهم المسكنة التي تحتوي على البنزوكاين (benzocaine). هذه المادة هي المادة الفعالة في العديد من المنتجات لتخفيف الام التسنين والتي تباع من دون وصفة طبية. البنزوكاين يرتبط بظاهرة نادرة ولكنها خطيرة وتسمى ميتهيموغلوبينية الدم (methemoglobinemia)، والتي تقلل بشكل كبير من كمية الاكسجين في الدم.
اصدرت ادارة الاغذية والادوية الامريكية (FDA) تحذيرا حول البنزوكاين يمنع بموجبه اعطاء المنتجات التي تحتوي على البنزوكاين للاطفال تحت سن عامين دون اشراف شخص مهني.​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2014)

الفشار يحميك من أمراض القلب والسرطان ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2014)

الفأر ينام ستة أشهر ويستيقظ ستة أشهر !

معلوم أن الفأر ينشط خلال فصل الصيف ليلاً نهاراً. وعند مجيء فصل الشتاء فإنه يأوي إلى مخبئه تحت الأرض حيث يرقد فيه حتى انقضاء فصل الشتاء.


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الفأر ينام ستة أشهر ويستيقظ ستة أشهر !
> 
> معلوم أن الفأر ينشط خلال فصل الصيف ليلاً نهاراً. وعند مجيء فصل الشتاء فإنه يأوي إلى مخبئه تحت الأرض حيث يرقد فيه حتى انقضاء فصل الشتاء.


 معلومة جديدة اول مرة اسمعها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



شكرااا ابو تربو ​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)

البسكويت : يحتوي البسكويت على دهون أقل وألياف متنوعه بديلاً للرقائق التقليدية حيث تشير الأبحاث أنه يجعل البطن تحتوي على دهون أقل بالأضافة إلى مواد غذائيه نباتية لا تتواجد في الرقائق التقليدية . يمكنك الحصول على نفس الفائدة إذا تناولت الخبز ، الحبوب أو الباستا .​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)

اللبن خالي الدسم :
يحتوي اللبن خالي الدسم على كميات كبيرة من البروتين والكالسيوم ولكن بلا دهون وبالرغم من ذلك فان شربه يجعلك تشعر بالإمتلاء . هناك بعض الأدلة التي تشير إلى دور اللبن خالي الدسم في فقد الوزن ولكن مازالت الدراسات مستمرة لتأكيد ذلك.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)

*إسعافات العين عند التعرض للمواد الكيميائية : إذا كنت ترتدي العدسات اللاصقة يجب الإسراع في خلعها إذا تعرضت عينيك لأي نوع من أنواع الكيماويات فإستمرارك بإرتدائها قد يؤدي لإلتصاق الكيماويات بقرنية العين. يجب غسل العينين بالماء البارد النقي لمدة 15 دقيقة. الإسراع في الذهاب إلي أقرب مسشتفي أو طبيب عيون لإجراء الفحوصات المطلوبة والتأكد من سلامة العين ويمكنك أخذ كمية قليلة من نوع المادة الكيميائية التي تعرضت لها العين. الإسعافات الأولية عند دخول شيء في العين: إذا شعرت بدخول أي شيء في عينيك عليك الحرص علي عدم فرك عينيك باليدين حتي لا تصيبها بالإلتهاب, ويمكنك إزالة الجسم الغريب من العين إن استطعت بدون أن تؤذيها. احرص علي غسل اليدين بالماء والصابون جيداً قبل لمس العين لتجنب إصابتها بإلتهابات أو أي عدوي. يمكنك إزالة الجسم العالق بعينك بمنشفة قطنية نظيفة, ثم قم برفع جفن العين بلطف وقم بسمحه برفق بالمنشفة النظيفة. *​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2014)

لعلاج فقر الدم:
تناول اربع حبات من التين المجفف يوميا تساعد على علاج فقر الدم وذلك لما يحتويه التين من نسبه عاليه من الحديد ، ولأفضل استفادة يفضل تناول كوب من عصير البرتقال الغني بفيتامين Cالذي يساعد على امتصاص الجسم للحديد بصور أفضل من المصادر النباتية


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2014)

صحح معلوماتك 

عشان خاطر نفسك افتكر دى 
لما يبقى انت او حد من اهلك 
الطبيب كاتبله جرعة الدواء 

(((قرص قبل الاكل)))

يبقى تاخده قبل الاكل بنص ساعة ع الاقل 
ولو نسيت تاخد الجرعة من قبل الاكل بفترة 
بلاش تاخده فى وسط الاكل 

لالالالالالالالالالالا 

فى بعض الادوية زى alphentren مينفعش ابدا يتاخد مع الاكل ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2014)

صحح معلوماتك 

عشان خاطر نفسك افتكر دى 
لما يبقى انت او حد من اهلك 
الطبيب كاتبله جرعة الدواء 

(((قرص قبل الاكل)))

يبقى تاخده قبل الاكل بنص ساعة ع الاقل 
ولو نسيت تاخد الجرعة من قبل الاكل بفترة 
بلاش تاخده فى وسط الاكل 

لالالالالالالالالالالا 

فى بعض الادوية زى alphentren مينفعش ابدا يتاخد مع الاكل ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)

خطورة تجميد الطعام و فكه! 

-لكل ست بيت 

تحذير من الطريقة المتبعة في تجيد الطعام وفكه!...

لا يجب استخدام طعام تم تجميده وفكه أكثر من مرة، ففي كثير من الأوقات تصل درجة الحرارة إلى درجة تبدأ فيها البكتيريا بالتكاثر،

وبعد ذلك يتم تجميدها،وعند الطهي يكون عدد البكتيريا أصبح أكثر من المتوقع، مما يُسبب التسمم الغذائي، ولذا يجب علينا تقسيم الأطعمة إلى أجزاء مناسبة وتجميدها، عوضاً عن تجميدها بكمية كبيرة، ثم تسييحها أكثر من مرة، لاستخدام ما نحتاج إليه
التفاح الاخضر​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)

نصيحه عن نظافة الاسنان :
 احرص على تفادي ترطيب فرشاة الاسنان بالماء قبل وضع المعجون عليها حيث ان الفرشاة الجافة تزيد من امكانية التخلص من البلاك بنسبة 67 % .​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

احلى صور


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

تسمحيلى اضيف صور


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

معلومة مهمة ممكن اضيف ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> معلومة مهمة ممكن اضيف ​




 اكيد اخي منور الموضوع ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

الطابور و لكن بطريقة مختلفة في تايلاند !!
​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

يولد الفيل الطبيعي بعد 22 شهرا ، ويكون وزنه من 100 ل 120 كيلو جرام
أما هذا الفيل فقد ولد قبل أوانه ، انظروا كم هو صغير !


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

هو لازم احط صور طبية او ثقافية بس


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> هو لازم احط صور طبية او ثقافية بس


 طبعا لانه الموضوع ثقافي طبي هذا من تخصص القسم .​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> هو لازم احط صور طبية او ثقافية بس


 طبعا لانه الموضوع ثقافي طبي هذا من تخصص القسم .​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

اوك




العنب البرى يحمل الكثير من المواد الغذائية التى تحسن من وظائف المخ ويحمى الذاكرة من مرض الزهايمر ويحتوى ايضا على مضادات الاكسدة التى تحمينا من مرض السرطان واليكم قائمة بالاطعمة المفيدة والهامة لتحسين وظائف المخ


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

طائر الامازون الملكى


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لكى


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...3Mj5UWIY6A0rVhOn5kzciIlA&ust=1392078435291311


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)

معلومة بعص مصادر الأوميجا 3:

- بعض أنواع الأسماك مثل (السلمون والسردين والتونة).
- بعض الأغذية المدعمة مثل ( البيض و الحليب و العصير).
- الحبوب و المكسرات مثل (الجوز واللوز والصنوبر) ....
- وزيت الزيتون.

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 فبراير 2014)

موسوعة رااائعة جدااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موسوعة رااائعة جدااا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر


اهلا بيكي ياملكة منورة الموضوع
شكرااا للتقيييم حبيبتي  ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2014)

بعد سن الأربعين المراة بتكون اكثر عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام.
كُلي اطعمة غنية بالكالسيوم من دلوقت و حصني نفسك. الحليب و البيض و الخضروات من اكتر الأطعمة اللي هاتساعدك تاخدي كفايتك من الكالسيوم


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

اول جهاز تخطيط قلب تم صنعه في العالم 
هل تشعر بمدى تطور التكنولوجيا ..؟​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)




----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2014)

معلهش كلدانية
طلب خارج الموضوع شوية
عاوزين نعرف اكبر قدر من المعلومات حول اكتشاف الجيش المصرى لجهاز لعلاج الايدز والفيروس الكبدى الوبائى


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> معلهش كلدانية
> طلب خارج الموضوع شوية
> عاوزين نعرف اكبر قدر من المعلومات حول اكتشاف الجيش المصرى لجهاز لعلاج الايدز والفيروس الكبدى الوبائى


 كيف يعني فهمني جرجس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اول معلومة اسمعها
هل معقولة الجيش يكتشف علاج الايدز ؟
اذا عندك معلومات اخبرنا ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)

الكويكبات والنيازك التي تهدد الأرض

في فجر الثلاثاء 18 فبراير/شباط 2014 مرت صخرة عملاقة بحجم ثلاثة ملاعب كرة قدم (قطرها 270 مترا) كانت على مسافة تقدر بتسع مرات تقريبا مثل المسافة الفاصلة بين الأرض والقمر، أي على بعد مليونين وستمائة ألف كيلومتر من الأرض، وهي أقرب مسافة لهذه الصخرة في مدارها حول الشمس بالنسبة للأرض​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2014)

هل جربت المشي فوق مرآة من قبل؟ إنه شعور غريب.. كأنك تمشي في الهواء أو على السقف.. فهل تتخيل ماذا يحدث إذا تحولت الأرض نفسها إلى مرآة كبيرة؟ هذا يحدث بالفعل في دولة بوليفيا، فهناك مكان يسمى "سالار دي يوني" يتحول إلى أكبر مرآة في العالم في موسم الأمطار. و"سالار دي يوني" هو أكبر مسطح ملحي في العالم، تكوّن عندما انضمت العديد من البحيرات لبعضها لتصبح سطحًا واحدًا في عصور ما قبل التاريخ، ثم جفت وأصبحت أرضًا مغطاة بالأملاح. هذا المسطح صافي لدرجة تجعل سطحه يعكس السماء مثل المرآة ، وهو يعكس بشكل دقيق جدًا لدرجة أنه يستخدم لضبط الأقمار الصناعية في الفضاء.


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2014)

تجنب تناول الكاكا والطماطم على معدة فارغة، بسبب احتوائهما على حمضي البكتين والتانيك، حيث يتفاعلان مع أحماض المعدة إذا كانت خاوية، ما يكون كتلة هلامية غير قابلة للذوبان، وبالتالي خطر تكوين الحصى بداخلها.


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...aLN4PkXu5aGcsSbEY2nzqUNg&ust=1398355124919502


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2014)

• هل تعلم أن الأذن اليسرى أضعف سمعاً من الأذن اليمنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2014)

*إذا كنت تريد زيادة معدل ذكاءك عليك تدريب عقلك بشكل دائم. وقد يبدو ذلك صعبا إلا أن هناك العديد من الطرق البسيطة والممتعة أيضًا لتدريب عقلك مثل تركيب لوحات البازل - puzzle - ومكعبات الروبيك، وأيضا الرسم والعزف والكتابة.. كل هذه الأنشطة التي نقوم بها بهدف التسلية والاستمتاع يمكنها أن تطور من قدرات عقلك وتزيد من ذكائك فاحرص على ممارستها بانتظام..... 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2014)

متابعة يا جميل


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)

جيلان قال:


> متابعة يا جميل


منورة الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (20 يونيو 2014)

*معلومات جميله كلدانيه 
ميرسى لتعب محبتك *


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *معلومات جميله كلدانيه *
> *ميرسى لتعب محبتك *


 شكراااا ماريا حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل
منورة الموضوع ياقمرة​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2014)

اعرف الفرق بين الكرياتين و الكرياتينين 
- الكرياتين : ماده تستخدم لتجميل الشعر واعطاؤه مظهر جميل 
- والكرياتينين : تحليل لمعرفه وظائف الكلي


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)

هل تعلم بأن الكوالا لا يشرب الماء أبدا طوال حياته ! 
وأنه ينام حوالي 91 % من حياته، أي بمقدار 22 ساعة من يومه !​ لايشرب الكوالا ابدا طوال حياته لأنه يحصل على الماء 
من أوراق الأيكالبتوس التي يتغذى عليها ،
 في الحقيقة هذا هو سبب تسمية الكوالا بهذا الاسم ، 
فالكوالا معناها في اللغة الأسترالية القديمة 
(الحيوان الذي لا يشرب).​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2014)

:::معلومه في كبسوله ::::

عندك علم ان معدل الدم الي بتتفلتر في الكليه (بضم الكاف) في اليوم يساوي 180 لتر

يعني لو فرضنا ان الدم اتعبأ في أزايز ميه .. و الازايز دي محطوطه في صندوق و الصندوق فيه 24 ازازة ... يعني الكليه بتفلتر ما لا يقل عن 8 صناديق ...

- ريلي  ؟؟؟ يعني انا بطلع 8 صناديق من البول  

- لا لو كده دا انت حتنكمش  لا انتبه  مش كل الدم الي تفلتر حيطلع في البول ... 99% منه بيعاد امتصاصه .. و 1% بس بيطلع في البول


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2014)

الفرق بين البرد والانفلونزا ...

البرد common cold اعراضه متركزه فى الراس يعنى رشح وكحه وانسداد فى الانف وهكذا

اما الانفلونزا بيتشمل اعضاء اخرى كمان
يعنى تكسير فى الجسم وصداع وانهاك عام وسخونيه

تانى فرق الانفلونزا فى يوم واحد تلاقيك بظت فجاه اعراض كتير فى يوم واحد يعنى بيشد عليك فجاه
البرد بيبدا خفيف وبعدين يزيد تدريجى


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2014)

تستنفذ العديد من الأدوية المضادة لارتفاع ضغط الدم مخزون الجسم من البوتاسيوم ، وهي مادة ضرورية أيضاً لقيام الأعصاب والعضلات بوظائفها الحيوية ، ولذلك يجب عليهم تناول الكثير
 من الحمضيات والفواكه المجففة والموز والطماطم والأغذية الأخرى الغنية بالبوتاسيوم


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2014)

مرضي السكر والمسكنات

ميكانزم عمل دوا السكر هنفرض ان حباية الاماريل فيها 100وحده من الماده الفعاله ال بتقلل السكر ف الدم.. اول م بتدخل تروح تمسك ف البلازما بروتين ال 100 وحده كلهم بيبدأ المفعول ازاي !البلازما بروتين تبدأ تفك وحده واحده كل شويه ف الدم عشان تقوم بشغلها و تنزل السكر في الدم.. طب ايه ال يحصل لو ال 100 وحده كلهم نزلو الدم ؟
يحصل صدمه فورا لان السكر هيزل بصوره صعبه اوي
البروفين ده عباره عن nsaids و العيله ده ليها نفس ميكانزم الشغل زي دوا السكر يعني برضه بيمسك ف البلازما بروتين و لسوء الحظ ان ال affinity (قوة الانجذاب)بتاع ال مسكن للبلازما بروتين اكبر من دوا السكر ف لو اتاخدو الاتنين مع بعض وحدات المسكن هتروح تمسك فالبلازما بروتين وتطرد وحدات دوا السكر ويبقي ال 100 كلهم ف الدم ويحصل الصدمه السكر هينزل و يخش ف غيبوبه
عشان كدا لازم يكون في فاصل بين دوا السكر والمسكن ع الاقل 3 ساعات..


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2014)

• يمارس كثير من الناس، في فصل الصيف، عادة الإفراط في تناول المشروبات الغازية عندما يكون الجو حارا جدا، ظنا منهم أن ذلك يطفئ عطشهم ويغنيهم عن الماء. والحقيقة غير ذلك، لأن المشروبات الغازية ترفع من مستوى سكر الدم، مما يزيد من الإحساس بالعطش.


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2014)

لمرضي الانتفاخ
انصح بعدم شرب اللبن بالليل
لانه بيسبب الانتفاخ للناس اللي عندها اختلال ف توازن بكتريا القولون 
بس ممكن يتشرب بالنهار بشرط انه ياكل قبله فاكهة او بعده خل


----------



## sameh zewail (21 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## sameh zewail (21 سبتمبر 2014)

انا كنت عايز بس ازود ان حمض الفوليك كمان مهم جدا جدا لانقسام و تميز الخلايا خاصة للمرأه الحامل


----------



## sameh zewail (21 سبتمبر 2014)

merci:ura1:


----------



## sameh zewail (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الكركم افضل علاج لخفض الكوليسترول فى العالم و لكن لم يتم تقديمه حتى الان فى صورة دوائية


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2014)

اضف الي معلوماتك 
تعباان؟........اشرب كوب عصير برتقال
عندك فطريات؟.......كتر من اكل الثوم
عندك حرقة معدة؟.....اشرب نقيع البابونج
عندك الم ف راسك؟.....زحلقلك بطاطا مسلوقة
عندك ارتفاع ف الكوليسترول؟....كل كمثري
عندك حساسية؟....عليك بالاناناس يا معلم
مفاصلك واجعاك؟.....عيش مع السمسم وادعيلي


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## elamer1000 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>



*ألف شكر

معلومات مفيدة جدا

ربنا يباركك

+++*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ألف شكر*
> 
> *معلومات مفيدة جدا*
> 
> ...


 
نورت الموضوع
شكرااا لمرورك وللتقييم الغالي
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)

القزحة يعني حبة البركة​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

يا مشرفتنا المميزة
عاوزين موضوع طبى مفصل عن مرض الايبولا
موضوع مقلق للغاية وعشان كدة المغرب ومصر رفضوا استضافة كاس الامم الافريقية القادم


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يا مشرفتنا المميزة
> عاوزين موضوع طبى مفصل عن مرض الايبولا
> موضوع مقلق للغاية وعشان كدة المغرب ومصر رفضوا استضافة كاس الامم الافريقية القادم


منزلة في القسم مواضيع عن ايبولا 
تامر جرجس سوف اتابع ماهو جديد عن  المرض 
ربنا يحمي الجميع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252772​


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)

تحتوي شبكة العين على نحو 135 مليون خلية 
حسية مسئولة عن التقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان .​


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2014)

زهرة بيضاء يطلق عليها Diphylleia grayi 
تتحول عند هطول المطر عليها إلى زهرة شفافة مثل الزجاجة.. 
موطنها الاصلى اليابان !​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*الرب يبارك حياتك
نشاط جميل
وموضوع أكثر من رائع
ويستحق المتابعه*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​
> *نشاط جميل*
> *وموضوع أكثر من رائع*
> 
> *ويستحق المتابعه*​​




 سعيدة جداا بمرورك ومتابعتك الغالية
اخي النهيسي
منور الموضوع ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

متابع


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> متابع


 نورت الموضوع مينا
شكرااا للمتابعة الجميلة​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*الحيوان الذي لا يشرب*◄

هل تعلم بأن الكوالا لا يشرب الماء أبدا طوال حياته ! 
وأنه ينام حوالي 91 % من حياته، أي بمقدار 22 ساعة من يومه !
لايشرب الكوالا ابدا طوال حياته 
لأنه يحصل على الماء من أوراق الأيكالبتوس التي يتغذى عليها 
في الحقيقة هذا هو سبب تسمية الكوالا بهذا الاسم ، 
فالكوالا معناها في اللغة الأسترالية القديمة 
(الحيوان الذي لا يشرب).



http://www.coptic-egypt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108261http://www.coptic-egypt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108261​http://www.coptic-egypt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108261​​​http://www.coptic-egypt.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108261
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)

الموسيقى في وادي الرافدين
لوح طيني لاقدم لحن موسيقي في التاريخ 
عثر عليه في مدينة نيبور التاريخية 
(في مدينة الديوانية حالياً) يعود ل(2000) سنة ق.م.
Music in Meso...potamia
The oldest clay slab musical tune in history found in the historic city of Nippur (in the city of Diwaniyah now) back to (2000) years BC.​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة شكرا كلدانية الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> معلومات جميلة ومفيدة شكرا كلدانية الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


 منورة الموضوع سول شكراا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2015)




----------



## !Mart-Mariam! (26 يناير 2015)

ا*شكرك على معلوماتك الرائعة 
ربنا يبارك فى تعبك محبتك 
وتفيضى علينا بفيض علمه​*


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)

!Mart-Mariam! قال:


> ا*شكرك على معلوماتك الرائعة ​*
> *ربنا يبارك فى تعبك محبتك *
> 
> *وتفيضى علينا بفيض علمه*​




 شكرااا Mart-Mariam
لمرورك الراائع 
منورة الموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2015)

بين عامي 1958 و 1962 أمر الزعيم الصيني ماو تسي تونغ شعبه بقتل أربعة كائنات وهي (البعوض والذباب وطير الدوري والجرذان) ولم ينجحوا إلا بالقضاء على طيور الدوري التي كانت تأكل حبوب المحاصيل. لاحقاً أنتشر الجراد الذي كانت تأكله طيور الدوري بشكل مأساوي في البلاد قاضياً على المحاصيل لتكون أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لمجاعة الصين الكبرى بين عامي 1958 و 1961 والتي تسببت بوفاة 15 مليون إنسان جوعاً !!





​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## تكلا بولس (26 فبراير 2015)

*معلومات قيمة و هى معلومات مبسطة جدا و ممكن للإنسان العادى أن يفهمها بسهولة
فعلا عمل جميل و رائع
*


----------



## أَمَة (26 فبراير 2015)

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي على غزارة المعلومات القيمة التي تتعبين في تأمينها لنا في المنتدى ... مشرفة رائعة فعلا. 



كلدانية قال:


>


 

أعجبتني هذه المعلومة ليس لأنها جديدة علي بل لأن اطبقها بشكل تلقائي بدون أي توجيه علمي... الشكر للرب الذي يسكب المعرفة في قلوبنا.


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

تكلا بولس قال:


> *معلومات قيمة و هى معلومات مبسطة جدا و ممكن للإنسان العادى أن يفهمها بسهولة*
> *فعلا عمل جميل و رائع*


 منورة تكلا الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي على غزارة المعلومات القيمة التي تتعبين في تأمينها لنا في المنتدى ... مشرفة رائعة فعلا.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 سعيدة جداا بمرورك وتشجيعك ياغالية يااحلئ امة
شهادة اعتز بها 
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك خدمتك الراائعة :16_4_16:​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (5 مارس 2015)

بصراحة، معلومة جديدة.

اشتغلت ثلاث سنوات في السفارة الكورية وقد تركوا عندي انطباعا جعلني أرى، للأسف الشديد، أننا ليس فقط أكسل شعوب العالم بل أكثرهم غروراً لأننا "نرى أنفسنا" أفضل الشعوب .......


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)

أمة قال:


> بصراحة، معلومة جديدة.
> 
> اشتغلت ثلاث سنوات في السفارة الكورية وقد تركوا عندي انطباعا جعلني أرى، للأسف الشديد، أننا ليس فقط أكسل شعوب العالم بل أكثرهم غروراً لأننا "نرى أنفسنا" أفضل الشعوب .......


كلامك صحيح فعلا ياغالية 
نحن شعوب ترجع الئ الوراء مع الاسف 
​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 

مرض جلدي غير معروفة أسبابه. يعالج ويغيب ثم يعود. ولكن تبين ان تغيير النظام الغذائي يساعد جدا في التخفيف من أعراضه وربما زواله كليا.


----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
واهم من هذا أيضا تعديل الدهون الثلاثية (triglycerides) رفع الدهون الجيدة في الدم (LHL) التي تساعد على التقليل من ترسب الدهون السيئة (HDL) في الشرايين فتساعد في صحة القلب. وأيضا مفيدة ضد الروماتيزم وأمراض أخرى. يحتاجه الكبير والصغير.


----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
وتخفيف الوزن أيضا لو اتبعنا نظام غذائي صحي.


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)

منورة الموضوع ياغالية
باضافاتك المفيدة والنصائح الرااائعة
اشكر اهتمامك الجميل ربنا يبارك خدمتك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2015)

ضحكت على خبر مخترع الفازلين  Robert Chesebrough. يمكن لأن أمعاؤه بقيت نظيفة بإستمرار بسبب الفازلين الذي عمل معه كملين.


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)

أمة قال:


> ضحكت على خبر مخترع الفازلين  Robert Chesebrough. يمكن لأن أمعاؤه بقيت نظيفة بإستمرار بسبب الفازلين الذي عمل معه كملين.


ههههههه يارب دائما هل الضحكة يااحلئ امة
منورة حبيبتي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

لا تشترى هذه الادوية بدون وصفة الطبيب


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

هل يُمكن استخدام لحوم أو طيور أو أسماك مجمدة، 
ثم إعادة تجميدها مرة أخرى؟
 لا يجب استخدام طعام تم تجميده وفكه أكثر من مرة، ​​ففي كثير من الأوقات تصل درجة الحرارة إل...ى ​

درجة تبدأ فيها البكتيريا بالتكاثر، وبعد ذلك يتم تجميدها. 
وعند الطهي يكون عدد البكتيريا أصبح أكثر من المتوقع، 
مما يُسبب التسمم الغذائي.








​

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (9 أبريل 2015)

تُشكري يا حبيبتي. على دوامك في تزويد قسمك بالمعلومات المفيدة.

الرب يبارك حياتك و تعبك.


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2015)

أمة قال:


> تُشكري يا حبيبتي. على دوامك في تزويد قسمك بالمعلومات المفيدة.
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك و تعبك.


 شكراااا لمرورك الغالي ولتشجيعك
ياغالية  
منورة الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
:Roses:​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (1 مايو 2015)

لكِ أحر كل تقديري وتحياتي الصادقة على تميزك في اختيار الأفضل دائما.

الرب يزيدك بركة وسلام وفرح.


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)

عند الشعور بعدم الارتياح و الحكة الشديدة 
مع الألم المتكرر في الأذن فيجب عليك مراجعة الطبيب،
 لأن إهمال إنسداد الأذن بالشمع قد يؤدي إلى مضاعفات خطيرة​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 





كلدانية قال:


>


 


عندما نقرأ أخبارا كهذه نشعر بالخجل من استمرارية التبجح العربي والتغني بأمجاد الحضارة المزعومة "التي أعطوها للعالم"، وتدميرهم اليوم للحضارات.


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
ما أعظم أعمالك يا رب. لقد صنعت جميعها بحكمة.


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
بنفسي أعرف الحكمة التي كانت وراء تلك العادة.


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)

​​​

أمة قال:


> عندما نقرأ أخبارا كهذه نشعر بالخجل من استمرارية التبجح العربي والتغني بأمجاد الحضارة المزعومة "التي أعطوها للعالم"، وتدميرهم اليوم للحضارات.[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


 كلامك صحيح مية مية 
العرب يتفننون في القتل والتدمير فقط
شكرااا امة حبيبتي لمرورك ربنا يخليكي​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)

گوگل يحتفل بـ إنجي لمان (Inge Lehmann) 
عالمة زلازل دنماركية، 
اكتشفت اللب الداخلي للكرة الأرضية 




https://www.google.dk/search?site=&...da&sa=X&ei=3LlTVea6OKf8ywODhoDACA&ved=0CAMQNg


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 

كم هو شبيه هذا المشهد بمواكب أمراءنا وروؤسائنا....


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2015)

بالضبط نفس الشي 
لو بعد مليون سنة  مايوصلون ربعهم​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2015)

معلوماااااات  :
¤ تشعر بالتعب ؟*
 ~أشرب كوبا من عصير البرتقال *
¤ مصاب بالفطريات ؟*
 ~أكثر من تناول الثوم *...
¤ منزعج من حرقة المعدة ؟*
 ~أشرب نقيع البابونج *
¤ ينتابك ألم في رأسك ؟*
 ~تناول البطاطا المسلوق
¤ تعاني ارتفاع مستويات الكوليسترول ؟*
 ~أقضم (كمثرى)
¤ تضايقك عوارض الحساسية ؟*
 ~عليك باﻻ‌ناناس
¤ مفاصلك تؤلمك ؟*
احرص على تناول السمسم
مجلة رجيم​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2015)

5 دقائق من الجلوس منعزلاً عن العالم 
يساعدك في التخلص من التوتر وتجميع أفكارك المشتتة​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (25 مايو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> 5 دقائق من الجلوس منعزلاً عن العالم
> 
> يساعدك في التخلص من التوتر وتجميع أفكارك المشتتة​


 

صح! ولكن هذا يعني: نغلق التلفون والتلفزيون و الكمبيوتر ونعطل جرس البيت.


----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> صح! ولكن هذا يعني: نغلق التلفون والتلفزيون و الكمبيوتر ونعطل جرس البيت.


ههههه معلومة صعبة شوي في هذا الوقت 
خمس دقائق هوااااية 
تسعدني مشاركاتك ياغالية ربنا لايحرمني منك​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)

القيام بفحص دم دوري، 
للكشف عن اصابة الكلية في مرحلة مبكرة. 
تشمل عوامل الخطر:
•   مرض السكري
•   ارتفاع ضغط الدم
•   السمنة...​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)

هذه مجموعة من الأغذية التي تحتوى الكالسيوم  الحليب: 
الطحينة
 الخضار الخضراء
 بذور الكتان
 الصويا
 احرصوا عليها، فهي مفيدة لصحتكم​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)

لضمان أفضل النتائج عند استخدام غسول الفم:

1. تاكد دائما من قياس الكمية الصحيحة للمضمضة،
 وكما هو محدد على العلبة.

2. قم بالمضمضة لمدة ثلاثين ثانية كاملة....

3. ان كنت تستخدم غسول الفم الذي يحتوي على الكحول 
لا تستخدم الغسول اكثر من مرتين يوميا، 
كي لا تصاب بجفاف الفم واللثة نتيجة ذلك.

4. امتنع عن تناول الطعام والشراب لمدة 30 دقيقة بعد استخدام الغسول وذلك حتى تقوم المواد الفعالة بمهامها. 

5. تجنب بلع الغسول.​​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (13 يونيو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


 

هذا الموضوع جاء في وقته.
ذكية وتعرفي تختاري مواضيعك.
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك أميرتي الكلدانية.


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)

شكراااا ياغالية يامشجعاني ورافعة معنوياتي دايما
سعيدة جدااا بمرورك ومشاركاتك ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)

آيسلندا تبـدأ بمشروع نشر شبكة تـدفئة أرضية للأرصفـة والشـوارع 
وذلك لإذابة الثلوج أو الصقيع عن الشوارع لسلامة مواطنيهم .


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2015)

ارفع رأسك عند استخدام الجوال 
لتخفيف الضغط على فقرات الرقبة وتجنب الآلام​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)




----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2015)

هل ضروري غسل الأسنان قبل تناول وجبة الفطور و ذلك لظاهرة التخمر بالفم أثناء النوم في الليل؟ 
الجواب
نعم ولكن يفضل المضمضة أولا فهي تقلل من عدد الجراثيم وبعد ذلك غسل الأسنان لأنه ثبت أنه أثناء غسل الأسنان تدخل الجراثيم من الفم إلى الدم مما يحدث وجود بعض البكتيريا في الدم ونقلل من ذلك من خلال المضمضمة الجيدة وطويلة الأمد قبل غسل الأسنان[/SIZE]


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)

لماذا يتم وضع "اسفنج" أو فوم على الميكروفون؟
يلاحظ كثيرون أن هناك شيء مثل الاسفنج حول رأس الميكروفون،
 ولهذا بالتأكيد أسبابه التي تجتاز مسألة الشكل.
السبب الحقيقي حسب المختصين بأن هدفه تصفية صوت الهواء 
أو النسيم وكذلك أنفاس الأشخاص، 
بحيث يظهر الصوت الحقيقي فقط.
وربما هذا ملاحظ أكثر عند التسجيل 
من دون هذه القطعة الاسفنجية في بيت فيه مكيف هواء مثلاً، 
حيث سيكون هناك الكثير من الصدى
 حتى استخدام هذه القطعة الاسفنجية على رأس الميكروفون.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)

*من اخترع الألعاب النارية؟
*
مخترع الألعاب النارية هم الصينيون القدامى،  
وذلك قبل ما يقارب 2000 سنة 
حيث قام أحدهم بخلط الكبريت والملح الصخري
 والفحم عن غير قصد لتحترق 
أثناء التخزين وينتج عنها الألعاب النارية.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)

من هو مخترع البوصلة؟ 
قد تكون من المستحيل معرفة الشخص الذي اخترع البوصلة بالتحديد، 


لكن أقوى  الأبحاث وأكثرها قبولاً هي تلك التي تقول أن أصل البوصلة يعود إلى القرن  الثاني قبل الميلاد ومنشؤها الصين أثناء حكم عائلة كين 221-206 قبل  الميلاد.​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2015)

الازهار الراقصة : 
رغم كُل ما اكتشف في هذا الكون العظيم من خبايا و أسرار ،
 إلا انه ما زال يُخفي بين ثناياه الكثير من الغرائب و العجائب 
،فعندما تنظُر إلى هذه الأزهار و هي من نوعية ( Impatiens Bequaertii ) 
يتهيأ لك انك تُشاهد فتاةً ترقُص.
و يُعتبر هذا الشكل أفضل تأقلُم قامت به هذه النبتة 
لإغراء الحشرات التي تأخذ رحيقها 
بعيداً لتساعدها على الإنتشار 
في موطنها الواقع ضمن الغابات الاستوائية، 
شرق القارة الأفريقية.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2015)

في مدينة كيب تاون بجنوب أفريقيا يوجد شارع كامل للتبرعات، 
يعلّق الناس ملابسهم وأحذيتهم ليأخذها أي محتاج بدون أي حرج​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2015)

- تفتكر إيه الفرق ما بين قطرة العين وقطرة الودان؟ 
= ببساطة خالص فرق صغير جدا ... مش زي ما انت متخيل
- إزاي يعني؟ 
= هقولك ... العين عشان تعتبر عرضة أكتر من الودان للحساسية والعدوى ... فقطرات العين بتبقى معقمة أكتر بكتييير 
- طيب ينفع قطرة العين تستعمل للودان او العكس؟؟؟؟
= ينفع قطرات العين زي مضادات الحيوية تستعمل للودان ... إنما العكس لأ ... ما ينفعش قطرات الودان تستعمل للعين 
- وده ينطبق على كل القطرات العيون أستعملها للودان؟
= تؤ ... يعني مش هتستعمل قطرة لجفاف العين للودان ... هيبقى لازمتها إيه يعني  إنما المضادات الحيوية هي هي في كل الأحوال


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)

تسمحيلي اشارك معاكي ببعض المشاركات بعدين اتركه ...


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2015)

تشقق الشفاه، وخصوصا في الزوايا، 
يمكن أن يكون مؤشرا قويا على أنك تعاني من نقص فيتامين ب 
12​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2015)

هههههه حلو هذا الاختراع​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)

​



​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (14 سبتمبر 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>



شكرا على المشاركة يا بنتي.
للأسف الشديد، هذه العادة المتبعة تكون سبب موت كثيرات لأن رقابهن تصبح هشه ولا تقوى على الإنتصاب من غير اللفائف النحساية، فتكسر ويكون هذا سبب هلاكهن. 

قرأت عنهن منذ زمن بعيد، وحزنت من اجل الفتيات اللواتي يتم تربيتهن وتحضيرهن منذ الصغر *فقط* ليكن جميلات في عين الرجل.


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)

فعلا  عادات ومعتقدات غريبة مالفائدة من هذه اللفائف 
التي تسبب لهم الخطر منظرهم صعب جدااا
الله يكون في عونهم
منورة ياغالية وشكرااا للاظافة المفيدة​


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اقدم علم دولة مستخدم حتى الان
 هو علم الدنمارك الذي لم يتغير منذ 700 عام​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2015)

7 عادات تقتل ذكاءك وإبداعك.. فاحذرها
............................................................



من المقولات الشائعة وغير الصحيحة أن الأشخاص الأذكياء فقط هم من يمكنهم الإبداع، ولكن في الواقع تفيد الدراسات أنه بمجرد تخطي مستوى ذكاءك 120 درجة، وهي قيمة فوق المتوسط بجزء يسير، فإن الذكاء والإبداع يصبحان أمران لا علاقة لهما ببعضهما وليس بينهم أي ترابط. هذا يعني أنه حتّى وإن لم تكن بذكاء معظم الناس فلا زالت لديك الإمكانيات لاستخدام الطاقة الإبداعية والخلاقة بداخلك.

ولعلك تتساءل الآن إذا كان الأمر كذلك لماذا لا يوجد سوى قلة قليلة من المبدعين في العالم مقارنة بعدد البشر الضخم؟ أجيبك بأن السبب هو تلك العادات التي يتعلمها معظم الناس منذ لحظاتهم الأولى في الحياة والتي تسحق ذكاءهم وإبداعهم. بالرغم من صعوبة تصديق ذلك بالنسبة للبعض، ولكن هناك عادات معينة قد تقع نفسك في حبالها والتي تعيق وتحد من قدرتك على التقدم في الحياة، وبالرغم من أنك قد تظن أنه لا تأثير لها على حياتك، ولكن هذه العادات السيئة التي تقتل ذكاءك لا تقوم فقط بإحباطك وتحديد مسار حياتك، ولكنها أيضًا ستمنعك من تحقيق أشياء معينة في حياتك أو تحقيق الأهداف التي وضعتها لنفسك.

هذه بعض العادات السيئة التي تخذلك وتحد من قدراتك وتقتل ذكائك ومن المرجح أيضًا أنها السبب في اتخاذك لاختيارات وقرارات سيئة في حياتك.


1-تقدير النجاح قبل البدء في التنفيذ

من المستحيل أن تتحرك نحو الأمام والخلف في نفس الوقت، كما أنه من المستحيل أن تتحرك للأعلى وللأسفل في نفس الوقت أيضًا، الأمر نفسه ينطبق على عقلك كما ينطبق على جسدك، عندما تحاول خلق أو عمل شيء ما وتقوم بتقييم أو تقدير نجاحه في نفس الوقت فأنت بهذا الشكل لن تحقق شيئًا على الإطلاق لأنك ببساطة تستخدم نوعين مختلفين من التفكير في نفس الوقت.

العمل على إنشاء أو عمل شيء ما يعني البحث عن أفكار جديدة والتصور والنظر للأمام والتفاؤل ووضع الاحتمالات المختلفة في الاعتبار، أمّا التقييم فيعني التحليل والنقد والحكم على الأشياء، سوف تنظر للأفكار وتقسمها بين جيد وسيء، مفيد وغير مفيد. أغلب الناس يقومون بتقييم وتقدير النجاح بشكل مبكر جدًّا ومتكرر لذلك فمحصلة ما تقوم به فعليًّا وتنشئة قليل، من أجل إيجاد أفكار أكثر وأفضل يجب أن تفصل بين عملية الإنشاء وبين التقييم عليك أن تأتي بالعديد من الأفكار في البداية ثم تبدأ في اعتبار قيمتها لاحقًا، في أي موقف وحالة عليك أن تعطي الأشياء بعض الوقت وألا تحاول القيام بشيئين عكس بعضهما في نفس الوقت.


2-عقدة الخبرة 

هي عادة أخرى تقتل الذكاء ويعاني منها الكثير من الناس، عندما تعتقد أنك خبير في كل وأي شيء ستتوقف بطبيعة الحال عن التعلم والسعي وراء الخبرة والمعرفة، عندها لن تتحلى بالتواضع الكافي الذي يسمح لك بالاستماع للآخرين وآرائهم أو الاستفادة من خبراتهم.

هذا الأمر في الواقع بالإضافة إلى أنه سيقلل من شأنك فإنه أيضًا سيحد من قدراتك ويعيق تطور ذكائك، عليك أن تتقبل حقيقة أنك لا تعرف كل شيء وأنها حقيقة تنطبق على كافة البشر وأنك لست وحدك كما عليك أن تؤمن بأنك قد تتعلم شيئًا ما من أي شخص، هذا كفيل بالسماح لك بتعلم أشياء وخبرات جديدة دائمًا كما سيزيل عن صبغة الغرور التي تنفر الناس من التعامل معك. وتذكر دائمًا أن العديد من الأشخاص الناجحين حول العالم قاموا بفعل ما أخبرهم الآخرون بأنه سيفضل وكان هذا هو سبب نجاحهم، كل طريق للنجاح مختلف عن الآخر.


3-تخمة المعلومات

يطلق عليه “شلل التحليل” وهي الحالة التي يقوم فيها الشخص بقضاء وقت كبير جدًّا في التفكير في أمر ما إلى أن يكتظ عقله بالمعلومات ويفقد قدرته على الفعل والتنفيذ. يمكننا أن نعتبر المعلومات بالنسبة للعقل مثل الطعام بالنسبة للجسم، مع التفكير الزائد والمستمر في نفس الأمر سيحدث لعقلك كما يحدث لجسمك بعد وجبة دسمة ملأت معدتك. عليك أن تعرف متى تتوقف عن التفكير والبحث وتبدأ في الفعل والتنفيذ، أو على الأقل تأخذ فترة راحة وتركز على شيء آخر، يمكنك الاعتماد على مبدأ تنفيذ خطة جيدة اليوم أفضل من انتظار فكرة ممتازة في الغد.


4-الخوف من الفشل

تيقن أنه إذا كان شعورك دائمًا هو الخوف فسوف تفشل لأنك حتمًا لن تجرب أي شيء جديد لا تضمن نتائجه، من المرجح أنك ستفشل مرارًا وتكرارًا خاصة لو لم تقم بفعل شيء ما من قبل ليزيد ثقتك بنفسك أو بالنتائج. في هذه الحالة ما لم تأخذ بزمام المبادرة، أو على الأقل ما لم تقم بمحاولة تعلم شيء جديد لأنك تخشى الفشل فأنت لن تتحسن مطلقًا ولن تتعلم أي شيء جديد في حياتك، إذا أردت أن تزيد من معدل نجاحك يجب أن تزيد من عدد مرات فشلك وأخطاءك، بمعنى آخر استغل فرصًا أكثر وستزيد من معدل نجاحك. إذًا عليك أن تتغلب على خوفك وتتقبل حقيقة أن الفشل واقع قد يأتي مع كل شيء جديد ستحاول تعلمه أو فعله في حياتك ويجب أن تعلم أنك إذا حاولت بشدة أن تتجنب الفشل فسوف تتجنب النجاح أيضًا.


5-عدم الثقة في النفس

من الطبيعي أن يصاحب الأعمال الإبداعية قدرًا ضئيلًا من الشك، وهو أمر جيد لا ضرر منه، ولكن عدم الثقة أمر مختلف تمامًا، فيجب أن تمتلك ثقةً كبيرةً في قدراتك لتتمكن من وضع حلول ذات كفاءة للمشاكل التي تواجهك في حياتك. هذا الأمر قد يتحقق في أغلب الأوقات مع الخبرة ولكنك أيضًا يمكنك اكتسابه عبر فهم معنى الإبداع. عندما تدرك أن الأفكار قد تبدو مجنونة في بدايتها وأن الفشل مجرد خبرة تعليمية وأن لا شيء مستحيل فأنت في طريقك لتصبح أكثر ثقة في نفسك وأكثر إبداعًا. وبدلًا من تقسيم العالم إلى مستحيل وغير مستحيل قم بتقسيمه إلى أشياء قمت بتجربتها وأشياء لم تجربها بعد، فهناك ملايين الطرق للوصول إلى النجاح.

وتذكر أن عدم الثقة في النفس وجه آخر للخوف وسيأخذك كلاهما يدًا بيد نحو الفشل، إن كنت دائم الاعتقاد أنك ستفشل أو ستفسد ما تقوم به وسينتج عن أفعالك فوضى عارمة وإن كنت تفتقد الثقة الكافية للقيام بالعمل الذي تقوم به فلن تتمكن أبدًا من التعلم والتطور وتنمية قدراتك. أن يكون لديك ثقة كافية في نفسك حتّى وإن كنت تقوم بعمل ما بشكل غير صحيح سوف يسمح لك بأن تتعلم وتنمو وسوف يتيح لك الفرصة لكي تتقدم نحو الأمام لا أن تبقى ساكنًا في مكانك لعدم ثقتك أنك تستطيع أو يمكن أن تتعلم لكي تستطيع، وهذا سوف يساهم في بناء ذكاءك وسوف يتيح لك الفرصة لتتعلم وتختبر أشياءً جديدة في حياتك.


6-وضع قيود وحدود لنفسك

بالرغم من أنك قد تواجه قيودًا معيّنة لا دخل لك بها مثل القيود المادية مثلًا، إلا أنك قد تصنع قيودًا أخرى لنفسك، وعندما تفعل ذلك فأنت تعيق ذكاءك وتحد من قدرتك على التعلم، عندما تضع عقبات في طريقك هي في الواقع ليست موجودة فأنت حتمًا لن تخوض أو حتّى تجرب المضي في ذلك الطريق، هذا لن يقتل ذكاءك فحسب، وإنما سيمنعك من تعلم وتجربة أي شيء جديد يمكن أن يساهم في جعلك شخصًا أفضل وأكثر نجاحًا، لذا عليك بإزالة تلك القيود والحدود التي لا علاقة لها بأي شيء وليس لها وجود سوى في عقلك فقط والمضي نحو الأمام.

نحن جميعًا نتائج لخبراتنا، تلك القيود مجرد افتراضات ذاتية من داخلنا وليس لها علاقة بالواقع، إنها مجرد حدود زائفة، أجبر نفسك على النظر نحو ما يمكنك فعله وما يشعرك بالراحة وعليك أن تكون منفتحًا لأي شيء وأن تخرج خارج نطاق منطقة الأمان الخاصة بك، واعلم أن ما تراه مستحيلًا اليوم يمكن أن يصبح قابلًا للتطبيق في الغد، فلماذا لا تكون أنت من يطبقه؟


7-شرب الخمر وتعاطي المخدرات

شرب الخمر من العادات التي تقتل ذكاءك بشكل مباشر، وكذلك أي نوع آخر من المسكرات، فهي تعيق ذكاءك وقدرتك على فهم وإدراك الأمور مثل باق البشر دون أن تشعر بذلك، يجب أن تعلم يقينًا أن شرب الخمر وتعاطي المخدرات لا يقتل ذكاءك فقط، وإنما يقتل خلايا الدماغ أيضًا ويجعل عملية تعلم أشياء جديدة صعبة للغاية. ما لم تكن ترغب في تلف في خلايا دماغك بجانب تلك القائمة الطويلة من الأمراض التي تسببها المسكرات، فعليك الإقلاع عنها والتركيز على إعادة بناء وتعمير ما تم تدميره لتحظى بحياة أفضل ومستقبل غير مظلم.


إذا لاحظت وجود أي من العادات السابقة في نفسك لا تشعر بالحزن، بل على العكس يجب أن تشعر بالسعادة لأن معرفة ما يعيقك هي الخطوة الأولى نحو القضاء عليه والتخلص منه.


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (30 سبتمبر 2015)

هل تعلم من هو مخترع المخدر ؟
.................................................

 نشأتة وحياة وليم مورتون








بتاريخ 9 اغسطس عام 1819 ولد وليم تومس جرين مورتون William Thomas Green Morton .. اما مسقط رأسه فكان بامريكا بمدينة شارلتون بداخل ولاية ماساتشوستس … والد وليم مورتون هو رجل يدعى ” جيمس وريبيكا مورتون ” كان يعمل عمل بدائي ” مزارع ” .. التحق وليم بدرسة الطب وتخصص كطبيب اسنان … من اهم الاستاذه الذي تلقى تعليمه على يديه المعلم ويلز … اما عن زواجه فلقد تزوج من سيدة تدعى ” إليزابيث وايتمان “

تعليم وليم مورتون

بعد ان انهى وليم مورتون تعليمه قرر ان يلتحق بكلية الطب وبالفعل استطاع ان ينهي تعليمه بها في عام 1842 ميلاديا من كلية التيمور لطب الأسنان … وبعد ان تخرج لم يتوقف عن اتمام تعليمه فلقد واصل دراساته في عام 1844 وساعده في ذلك الدكتور تشارلز جاكسون وانتهى الامر بحصوله على في عام 1852 على درجة الطب الفخرية بجامعة واشنطن ببالتيمور.

وليم مورتون واختراع المخدر

كما ذكرنا وليم هو طبيب اسنان اثناء اجراءه لبعض عمليات الاسنان وجد ان الاشخص المصاب يعاني كثير من العملية بدون مخدر ومن هنا توصل الى أستخدم مادة الأثير في العمليات الجراحية كنوع من المخدر من اجل التخفيف عن المصاب .

قصة اختراع وليم للمخدر

كان معظم العلماء يجدون صعوبة في اجراء العمليات الجراحية للمرضة خاصة لانهم كانوا يعانون من الالام المفزعة التي يتعرض اليها المريض اثناء اجراء العملية الجراحية له … ومن هنا بدأت تتكثف ابحاث ودراسات العلماء حول التخلص من هذه الالام فبعضهم كانوا يبحثون عن اعشاب من اجل التسكين والاخرين كانوا يبحثون عن مواد مثل الأفيون والقنب وغيرها … ولكن فشلت جميع المحاولات خاصة لانها لم تنجح في ايقاف لالم الذي كان في كثير من الاوقات يؤدي الى الموت … وانتهى الامر بظهور وليم مورتون الذي كان يفكر في نفس الامر واستطاع ان يتوصل الى اخترع التخدير

التخدير

كانت رحلة التوصل الى التخدير رحلة طويلة بدأت من القرن 18 حينما استطاع بريستلي وهو عالم كيميائي ان يتوصل الى غاز أكسيد النيتروز وهو يعتبر من الغازات التي تساعد على التسكين … ولكن استطاع وليم مع معلمه ويلز ان يتوصلوا الى غاز الأثير وهو غاز فعال جدا في عملية التخدير يجعل المصاب لا يشعر باي الم اثناء اجراء العملية وبالفعل قام وليم مورتون باستخدام هذا الغاز قبل اجراء اي عملية بالاسنان .

المعوقات التي واجهت وليم مورتون

كان هنك نزاع على من هو من قام باختراع التخدير خاصة بعد ان قام وليم مورتون بانتشار اختراعه وانتشار القصص حول عمليات وليم مورتون الناجحة التي تتم بواسطة استخدام المخدر الذي قام باختراعه .. وكان محور النزاع في ظهور طبيب اخر يدعى تشارلز جاكسون الذي قال انه سبق مورتون في استخدام التخدير .

وفاة وليم مورتون

بتاريخ 15 يوليو 1868 توفى وليم مورتون وكان قد بلغ من العمر في ذلك الوقت حوالي 50 عام


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2015)

تمثال معبر جداً للنحات الدانماركي/ جينس
بعنوان : " العدالة دائماً تسير فوق  أكتاف الفقراء " ! 
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)

منظفي نوافذ المستشفيات الخاصه بمرضى الاطفال 
يقومون بالتنكر بزي شخصيات كرتونية
 وذلك لإسعادهم وابعاد الخوف عنهم 
عند الاطلال من النافذة​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)

أشجار حولها الألمان في برلين إلى مكتبات 
 يتبادل من خلالها الكتب بين الناس !​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة جميلة لتمثال في فنلندا بعنوان "اقرأ حتى وإن كنت تغرق"
القراءة سر تقدم الأمم ورقي الشعوب​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (24 أكتوبر 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>



النقطة الثانية عن تفتيت زيت الزيتون للحصى أنا اختبرتها شخصيا في زوجي. 

لقد عانى من تكوين الحصى لمدة تفوق 30 عاما. كان يتألم ألما يفوق ألم الولادة المتعسرة، فيذهب الى المستشفى لكي يعطى حقنة في الوريد لتهدئته وأخرى لتوسيع المجرى البولي ليتسنى للحصاة الخروج من خلاله. الى أن تكون لديه حصاة قصرها واحد سم. علقت بين الكلوة والمخرج وقرر الطبيب أن الحل الوحيد هو عملية جراحية لإخراجها.

صديقة شقيقتي أخبرتها عن وصفة زيت الزيتون مع عصير الليمون ولكن الوصفة كانت مختلفة عن المذكورة في الموضوع و أكثر تركيزا. 

تناول الوصفة في اليوم السابق للعملية. ذهب للعملية كما طلب منه الطبيب. اجرى الطبيب صورة أشعة لكي يتأكد من مكان الجراحة، وكانت المفاجأة أن الحصوة ظهرت على الصورة وقد نزلت إلى أسفل الحالب، وشعر زوجي في ألم شديد وهو على سرير المعاينة، وخرجت الحصوة أمام الطبيب الذي دهش مما حصل ولم يصدق وسأل زوجي عن ما فعل، فأخبره عن زيت الزيتون والليمون ولكن الطبيب لم يصدق وقال لزوجي وهو مشيرا بسبابته إلى فوق: "it is from above".


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


أَمَة قال:


> ​​​​​​​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الف الحمدلله عل سلامة زوجك ياست الكل 
شكرااا لمشاركتك القيمة فعلا زيت الزيتون واليمون فوائدهم كثيرة والشفاء ياتي من الرب يسوع هو الشافي الوحيد
يسعدني مرورك ياغالية ربنا يكون معاكم ويحميكم​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)

ماهي المادة التي تصنع منها النقود المعدنية والنقود الورقية؟
 النقود المعدنية : 
 في معظم دول العالم يتم صناعتها من النحاس والنيكل والزنك ، 
بحيث تكون نسبة النحاس أعلى عادة. 
ولكن بعض الدول ما زالت تستخدم الحديد العادي ​والألومنيوم والكربون والقصدير وبعضها يستخدم الذهب حتى الآن.
النقود الورقية:
 المادة الأساسية في النقود الورقية هي القطن المحسن 
بحيث يكون أطول عمراً واقوى ، 
ويتم بعض الأحيان خلطه مع الكتان والقنب وألياف نسيجية أخرى.​​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (28 نوفمبر 2015)

تسلم ايدك أميرتي الكلدانية على كل مواضيعك في الملتقى الثقافي.


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> تسلم ايدك أميرتي الكلدانية على كل مواضيعك في الملتقى الثقافي.


شكراااا غاليتي منورة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2015)

ماذا جرى؟ كثير من المواضيع فقدت الصور. لعل ذلك بسبب نقل المنتدى؟
سأنتظر واتابع.


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> ماذا جرى؟ كثير من المواضيع فقدت الصور. لعل ذلك بسبب نقل المنتدى؟
> سأنتظر واتابع.


لااعرف ربما نقل المنتدئ
ولكن جميع الصور موجودة وظاهرة في موضوعي
وشكرااا للمتابعة حبيبتي​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (2 ديسمبر 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> لااعرف ربما نقل المنتدئ
> ولكن جميع الصور موجودة وظاهرة في موضوعي
> وشكرااا للمتابعة حبيبتي​



جميع الصور الآن ظاهرة.


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2015)

هههههه تحية غريبه اول مره اعرفها


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2015)

حقائق  :
أصل رسم الرموز الدلالية للذكر (â™‚) والأنثى (â™€) يعود إلى الحقبة الإغريقية هي أن رمز الذكر (â™‚) حيث يعبر الرمح والدرع عن ألهة الحرب الإغريقي مارس (كوكب المريخ) ورمز الأنثى (â™€) يعبر عن المرآة اليدوية لألهة الحب والجمال فينوس (كوكب الزهرة).​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2016)

شخص يضع رجلا في هولندا وأخرى في بلجيكا 
في الحدود الفاصلة بين الدولتين 
والتي لا تتعدى بضع سنتمترات فقط​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)




----------



## أَمَة (4 أبريل 2016)

رائعة يا بنتي في كل ما تنقلينه من صور ومعلومات مفيدة عنها.
استمتعت بكل ما رأيته على هذه الصفحة. مضى عليَّ زمن طويل لم اعلق على شغلك الجميل بسبب ظروفي.


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> رائعة يا بنتي في كل ما تنقلينه من صور ومعلومات مفيدة عنها.
> استمتعت بكل ما رأيته على هذه الصفحة. مضى عليَّ زمن طويل لم اعلق على شغلك الجميل بسبب ظروفي.


يسعدني مرورك وتعليقك ياغالية
شكرااا لتشجيعك لي
منورة ربنا يكون معاك في كل خطوة
:flowers:​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2016)




----------



## بايبل333 (22 مايو 2016)

شكرا جداً اخت كلدانية انا استفدت كثير جداً


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)

اشكرك جدااا استاذ بايبل لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2016)




----------



## بايبل333 (1 يونيو 2016)

شكرا اخت كلدانية مش عارف اقول اى 
اتعلمت كثير من هيك المواضيع 
لدرجة انى مرة كنت قاعد مع جماعة اصحابى قالولى انت اللى يقعد معاك يطلع بعشرة خمسة عشرة معلومة حلوة 
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> شكرا اخت كلدانية مش عارف اقول اى
> اتعلمت كثير من هيك المواضيع
> لدرجة انى مرة كنت قاعد مع جماعة اصحابى قالولى انت اللى يقعد معاك يطلع بعشرة خمسة عشرة معلومة حلوة
> ههههههههههههههه
> شكرا


شكرااا اخي بايبل لمرورك ومتابعتك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 منور الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2016)




----------



## تكلا بولس (4 يونيو 2016)

*معلومة بسيطة و لكنها تحمل كثيرا من الخطأ. يعتقد البعض أن تناول الشاى الأخضر فقط طريقة فعالة للتخلص من السمنة و الدهون و الكلسترول. و بالطبع هذه النظرية غير صحيحة.  نعم إن لتناول الشاى الأخضر فوائد  .. إنما الطريقة الفعالة والوحيدة للتخلص من السمنة هي ممارسة الرياضية والعناية بنوعية وكمية الغذاء التي نتناولها يومياً.
فعليكى قبل التفكير فى أن مجرد رشف الشاى الأخضر سوف يخلصكى نهائيا مما تعانية من السمنة , أن تضعى برنامج عذائى صحى , و برنامج مشى أو ممارسة رياضة بشكل منتظم ثم لا مانع من أحتساء الشاى كما يحلو لكى.  
*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2016)

*ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك ونشاك الرائع جدا
صلىلى*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2016)




----------



## nana_jesus (18 يوليو 2016)

شكرااااااا معلومات جميله جدا وخفيفه


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2016)

nana_jesus قال:


> شكرااااااا معلومات جميله جدا وخفيفه


شكراااا لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2016)

عند حدوث نزيف الانف انحني قليلا للامام 
واضغط بالسبابه والابهام علئ الجزء اللحمي
 للانف لمده 5 دقائق


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)

فقط في اليابان !! 
كراسي للجلوس  عند الراحة  قابلة للطي  لتأخذ  شكلها الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2017)

تمثال موجود في جورجيا يضع في يده الغني 
وياخذ منه الفقير وياخذون ما يحتاجون فقط ..... 
شعوب بلغت الوثبة في التطور ..


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2017)

صورة تعبر عن صعود الحضارة الألمانية 
حتى أصبحت تنافس على المراكز الأولى عالمياً!!
حضاره ألمانيا اعتمدت على النساء والرجال 
كبار السن لأن الحرب التهمت جميع الشباب
 فلهم الفضل في بناء ألمانيا​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2017)

​​

​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2017)

عدد الكتب التي تنشرها كل دولة سنويًا .. 
الدول باللون الرمادي = معلومات غير متوفرة


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2017)

كتب داخل شجره لمن لا يستطيع شراء الكتب, في ألمانيا





​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2017)

اصغر جزيرة في العالم تقع في السويد
 تعيش فيها عائلتين فقط وتتكون من 9 أفراد !
المعنى الحقيقي للحياة الهادئة


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)

تمثال في أحد شوارع مدريد
  كتب عليه ..
 "  إهداء .. لكل النساء اللاتي صنعن التاريخ بصمت  "



​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)

مسار هجرة_صقر 
(مثبت به شريحة مرتبطة بالأقمار الصناعية) 
قطع عشرة آلاف كيلومتر في 42 يوما ..
من شمال أوروبا إلى جنوب افريقيا .. تجنب عبور البحر الأسود 
و الأبيض المتوسط و الأحمر!
أيضا تجنب عبور جنوب مصر وشمال السودان 
بسبب_الحرارة_وقلة_الغذاء



​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)

تمثال في أحد شوارع مدريد
  كتب عليه ..
 "  إهداء .. لكل النساء اللاتي صنعن التاريخ بصمت  "



​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2018)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2018)

نصيحة فى الحركة صحة وبركة
امراض مرتبطة بالكسل وكثرة الجلوس. &#55357;&#56391;
السكري
أمراض القلب
ارتافع الكوليسترول
التعب المزمن 
تراكم الدهون
التوتر والإجهاد
امراض الجهاز الهضمي
آلام الظهر


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2018)

تمثال في أحد شوارع مدريد
  كتب عليه ..
 "  إهداء .. لكل النساء اللاتي صنعن التاريخ بصمت  "





​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2018)

‏فنانة أمريكية انكسرت مرآة غرفتها فقامت
 بتجميعها وبدلاً من رميها رسمت بها حمامة...


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)

1- لغة Java التي يستخدمها (20.5%) من المبرمجين.
2- لغة C وتُستَخدم من قِبَل (14.6%) من المبرمجين.
3- لغة C++ التي يستعملها (6.7%) من المبرمجين.
4- لغة C# التي يبلغ نسبة انتشارها بين المبرمجين (4.27%).
5- وأخيرًا في قائمتنا لغة Python بانتشار يصل إلى (4.25%).


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)

الشاطئ المخفي في جزر ماريتا بالمكسيك​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)

‏باص ركّاب في المكسيك ، نصفه على شكل باص مدرسة ،
 ونصفه الآخر على شكل باص سجن ، كُتبت عليه عبارة: - 
ينتهي العنف عندما يبدأ التعليم - .


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)

‏لوحة رائعة رسمها الفنان الأمريكى  " بوب روس "
والتي يصف فيها حالته وهو طفل ، 
حيث ترك التعليم وذهب ليبيع الحلوي بجوار المدرسة لمساعدة والدته​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)

‎تبلغ سرعه الغزالة حوالى 90 ك / ساعة
‎بينما تبلغ سرعه الاسد حوالى 58 ك / ساعة
‎ورغم ذلك فى اغلب المطاردات تسقط الغزاله فريسه للاسد هل تعلم لماذا ؟!…
 ‎لان الغزالة عندما تهرب من الاسد بعد رؤيته تؤمن بأن الأسد مفترسها لا محالة وأنها ضعيف مقارنة بالأسد.
‎خوفها من عدم النجاة تجعلها تكثر من الالتفات دوما إلي الوراء من أجل تحديد المسافة التي تفصل بينها وبين الأسد . هذه الالتفاتة القاتلة هي التي تؤثر سلبا علي سرعة الغزال، وهي التي تقلص من الفارق بين سرعة الأسد والغزال وبالتالي تمكن الأسد من اللحاق بالغزال ومن ثم افتراسه .
‎لو لم يلتفت الغزال إلي الوراء لما تمكن الأسد من افتراسه. لو عرف الغزال ان لديه نقطه قوة فى سرعته كما ان للاسد قوه فى حجمه وقوته لنجى منه ..
‎فكم من الأوقات التفتنا إلى الماضي فافترسنا بإحباطاته وهمومه وعثراته؟؟؟
‎وكم من خوف من عدم النجاح جعلنا نقع فريسة لواقعنا؟؟
‎وكم من إحباط داخلي جعلنا لا نثق بأننا قادرين على النجاة وتحقيق اهدافنا
‎وقتلنا الخوف في داخلنا؟


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## أَمَة (20 أكتوبر 2018)

كلدانية قال:


>



صورة ع الجرح لكل غريب عن وطنه !  :36_19_5:    :crying:


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)

فعلا ياغالية
اسعدني مرورك​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)

يرى الباحثون أن تمثال أسد بابل في جنوب العراق
 هو تجسيد لقوة بابل وفرض سلطتها على الشعوب .
عهد نبوخذنصر الثاني (605 - 562 ) ق.م



​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)

كان علم الرياضيات عند البابليين الكلدانيين يستند على تقسيم الدائرة الى 360 درجة وتقسيم السنة الى 360 يوماً و على هذا الاساس وضعوا النظام الستيني لحساب الوقت و حساب السنين

The mathematics with Babylonian Chaldeans was based on dividing the circle to 360 degrees and dividing the year to 360 days and on this basis they set the sixtieth order to count time and calculate the 
years


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2019)

ديك الخلنج يتميز بجمال ألوان ريشه المتناسقة..
يعتبر من الطيور كبيرة الحجم، يتراوح طوله بين 70 و85 سنتيمتراً ويصل وزنه إلى أكثر من 6 كيلوجرامات. ينتشر بشكل واسع في شمال أوروبا وغرب آسيا، ويتغذى على النباتات والحشرات
 المصدر: magnusnymanphotography​


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2019)

جبل القديس ميشيل" أحد أهم المعالم الدينية والسياحية في فرنسا،
 يوجد بداخله العديد من المتاحف والمباني، ونظراً لتاريخه القديم، 
أدرج في قائمة اليونسكو لمواقع التراث العالمي في عام 1979​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)

زجاجة كبيرة تحتوي علي أجزاء سيارات تالفة 
بسبب حوادث خمر سابقة وتم صنع هذه الزجاجة 
في موسكو للتذكير بمأساة شرب الخمر.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2019)

الشفق القطبي فوق قاعة حفلات ومركز مؤتمرات 
هاربا في العاصمة الآيسلندية ريكيافيك​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)

نادي رياضي في هولندا يبتكر اعلان لخدماته وهو عبارة عن موقف حين يجلس اي شخص على مقعده يظهر وزنه على اللوح المجاور مباشرة


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2019)

خطوات بسيطة تجنبك ضغوط العمل





















​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)

بابل" في طريقها لقائمة التراث العالمي
 كل التوفيق


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)

بركان "رايكوك" يستفيق بعد سبات دام 95 سنة! 
تسببت ثورة البركان القابع في جزيرة غير مأهولة 
بإطلاق سحابة ركامية عملاقة وصل ارتفاعها قرابة 17 كيلومتراً
 المصدر: NASA Earth​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)

أبرز شواهد الحضارة الرومانية في العاصمة الإيطالية روما..
وضع حجر أساس "الكولوسيوم" بين عامي 70 و72 بعد الميلاد واكتمل بناؤه عام 80. كانت تستخدم ساحته في قتال المصارعين والمسابقات الجماهيرية وتتسع مدرجاته لـ80 ألف شخص
 المصدر: stuartmckay81


​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)

لقطة جميلة لجزيرة تيندولمور إحدى جزر فارو شمال المحيط الأطلسي..
يتمتع بلد جزر فارو بالحكم الذاتي ويتبع إدارياً لمملكة الدنمارك، 
تشكل الجزر أرخبيلاً على بعد 320 كيلومتراً شمال غربي اسكتلندا 
وفي منتصف المسافة تقريباً بين النرويج وآيسلندا
 الصورة: Even Tryggstrand​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)

هذه هو أغلى كتاب في العالم 
"Codex Leicester"
اشتراه بيل_غيتس بأكثر من 30 مليون $ عام 1994 
كتبه "ليوناردو دا فينشي" عام 1510 
ويحتوي على العديد من الأفكار ومخططات الاختراعات 
التي رسمها "دا فينشي" بخط يده​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)

18 ديسمبر
اليوم_العالمي_للغة_العربية
- المتحدثون بالعربية : 422 مليون نسمة 
- تمتلك الأبجدية العربية 28 حرفاً أساسياً
- وصل عدد مفرداتها دون تكرار إلى ما يزيد على 12 مليوناً
- إحدى اللغات الرسمية الست في منظمة الأمم المتحدة
- من بين اللغات الأربع الأكثر استخداماً على الإنترنت​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)

‏عام 1788 فكرت المملكة المتحدة بإنشاء جزيرة يتم جمع فيها المجرمين"رجال و نساء" بدلا من السجون
‏وجدت مكانًا صغيرًا جدًا مكتشف حديثا قامت بترحيل المجرمين له ، على مدار أعوام تم ترحيل 160 الف مجرم لهناك ، المجرمين قاموا بعملية إبادة للسكان الاصليين وانشاء حضارة جديدة هذه الجزيرة هى"استراليا"حاليا


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2020)

خارطه الاصابات بع¤ايروس الكورونا حول العالم كيف تبدو اليوم.

اللون الأحمر الذي يمثل الدول التي تحتوي على اصابات في تزايد وعدد الاصابات الكليه يرتفع الى اكثر من 82,000 شخص وعدد الوفيات الى اكثر من 2,800 شخص حول العالم.


----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2020)

المرضى الأكثر عرضة للوفاة جراء كورونا 
"نسبة الوفيات"
مرضى القلب : 10.5%...
مرضى السكر : 7.3%
مرضى الجهاز التنفسي : 6.3%
مرضى ارتفاع ضغط الدم غير الطبيعي : 6%
مرضى السرطان : 5.6%
الأشخاص الأصحاء : 0.9%
المصدر: 
إحصائية للمركز الصيني للسيطرة على الأمراض 
على أكثر من 44,600 مصاب​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)

.


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)

مطعم في هولندا عاد لخدمة زبائنه 
وسط أزمة تفشي فيروس كورونا 
عن طريق استخدام «غرف زجاجية» 
عازلة مع وسائل تقديم و تعقيم مبتكرة
 تحافظ على مبادى التباعد الاجتماعي ...

​​​




​​
​
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)

أنتاركتيكا" القارة الوحيدة الناجية من فيروس كورونا
- أبرد مكان على وجه الأرض لم يسجل أي حالات إصابة 
مؤكدة حتى الآن
- يقيم في القارة نحو 5 آلاف شخص، 
معظمهم من العلماء والباحثين في نحو 80 قاعدة ومركز بحث




​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)

عدد مستخدمي Facebook شهرياً
- الربع الأول 2020: 2.6 مليار مستخدم
- الربع الأول 2015: 1.44 مليار مستخدم
- الربع الأول 2010: 431 مليون مستخدم​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)

يوجد على رفوف المكتبات العالمية كتب ربما نسيها الزمن أو تناساها لأسباب معقولة على ما اظن .. من بين هذه الاسباب انها كتب غير مفهومة ومعقدة جداً ولا احد يستطيع فهم اي شيء منها أو ربما كان السبب هو الشعور بالاحباط والعجز من قراءة كتب موسوعية ضخمة مكتوبة من قبل شخص واحد مليئة بالرسومات التوضيحية !​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)

هذا الكتاب مكتوب بلغة غير مفهومة ومزود بصور توضيحية مستحيلة , Codex Seraphinianus من الكتب الأكثر غرابة في العالم نشر في عام 1981 من قبل المهندس المعماري الايطالي  Luigi Serafini ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)

عدد المتعافين من فيروس كورونا 
حول العالم يتجاوز مليوني حالة
إجمالي الإصابات :5,054,253
إجمالي حالات التعافي: 2,005,840
إجمالي الوفيات: 327,938
COVID19​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)

وزارة العدل والسلطات الفيدرالية في الولايات المتحدة تعلن عن إعادة قطعة أثرية نادرة إلى العراق تُعرف بـ "لوح حلم كلكامش" وهي من القطع النادرة التي يقدر عمرها بـ 3500 عاماً وتحمل نصاً من ملحمة جلجامش.
وكانت هذه القطعة قد دخلت إلى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بشكل غير قانوني عبر بيعها لسلسلة متاجر البيع بالتجزئة الأمريكية (هوبي لوبي) التي اشترت اللوح من دار مزادات خلال جلسة بيع خاصة عام 2014 بقيمة 1.67 مليون دولار



​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)

دراسة حديثة في مجلة The Lancet: مرضى كورونا الذين عولجوا باستخدام هيدروكسي كلوروكوين معرضون لخطر الوفاة.
بحسب الدراسة:
- هناك زيادة بنسبة 34ظھ في خطر الوفاة للمرضى الذين تناولوا هيدروكسي كلوروكوين
- هناك زيادة بنسبة 137ظھ في خطر عالي للإصابة باضطراب نظم القلب
...
 الدراسة أجريت على أكثر من 96 ألف مريض من 670 مستشفى في 6 قارات
 المصدر: CNBC​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)

لا تمتلك طيور "هواتزين" القدرة على الطيران والتحليق لمسافات بعيدة، بل تقضي جُل وقتها جاثمة فوق فروع الأشجار، والتنقل بالقفز من شجرة لأخرى. تستوطن هذه الطيور، الملقبة بـ"الزاحفة"، غابات الأمازون في أميركا الجنوبية حيث تنتشر بالقرب من مصادر المياه ضمن مجموعات كبيرة​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)

يلقب طائر "الأطيش الشمالي" بـ "ملك الغوص" بلا منازع؛ فهو من الطيور البارعة في الغطس واصطياد طرائدها بشكل سريع وخاطف إذ تصل سرعته إلى 110 كيلومترات في الساعة. ورغم أن هذا الطائر يشتهر بحنانه ورعايته الدائمة للصغار لكنه عدواني مع جيرانه​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)

تُحفظ أشجار البونساي في أوعية صغيرة للحدّ من نموها. وهذه الشجرة التي يعود تاريخها إلى عام 1905، كانت ضمن هدية اليابان إلى الولايات المتحدة بمناسبة ذكراها المئوية الثانية​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)

هذا_هو_شكل_حمورابي 
•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~
نحت لرأس الإمبراطور البابلي  حمورابي،
 يعود للألف الثاني قبل الميلاد، تم العثور عليه في سوسا، 
ومعروض الآن في قسم الآثار الشرقية
 في متحف اللوفر في باريس/فرنسا.
حفريات جاك دي مورغان
طول 15.20 سم
 عرض 9.70 سم​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2020)

لوحة عالمية تقول : بانّنا جميعا أبناء آدم وحوّاء... 
وهي من ابداع الفنانة الامريكية Caitlin Connolly  وعنوانها : 
عائلتنا السماوية عائلاتنا الارضية  OUR HEAVENLY FAMILY  OUR EARTHLY FAMILIES .​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)

يوم غد سيكون اطول نهار في السنة وأقصر ليل 
ويستمر النهار حوالي 13 ساعة 
 بعض المناطق القطبية الشمالية لا تغيب عنها الشمس 
عندما تزور مدينة مثل ستوكهولم صيفاً 
تستطيع قراءة كتاب في الخلاء حتى الساعة العاشرة مساءً، 
إذ تكون الشمس لا تزال في السماء.
غدا سوف ندخل اول ايام فصل الصيف
 الذي سوف يمتد لحوالي 93 يوما​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)

لأول مرة، يمكنك التحديق وجهًا لوجه مع محاربة من الفايكنج 
عمرها 1000 عام كاملة مع بعض الندوب الناتجة عن المعارك​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2020)

منظمة الصحة_العالمية تعلن تسجيل زيادة قياسية 
في عدد حالات الإصابة بـ كورونا في العالم
 بلغت 284196 حالة بـ24 ساعة​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)

حالات الإصابة بكورونا على مستوى العالم 
تتجاوز 17.6 مليوناً والوفيات تقترب من 700 ألف 
​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

أعراض تخبرك بنقص فيتامين E في جسمك: 
ضعف العضلات وهشاشة العظام 
 الإصابة بالأنيميا
 جفاف الجلد والبشرة
 تساقط الشعر...
تشنج الساق والعضلات
 ضعف جهاز المناعة والإصابة بالأمراض
 ضعف النظر وعدم الرؤية بوضوح
 زيادة خطر الإصابة بالسرطان
 ظهور مشاكل في الخصوبة 
 ومن الأطعمة الغنية به:
السبانخ
 الكيوي
 زيت جنين القمح
 الأفوكادو
 المكسرات وخاصةً اللوز
 الشوفان​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 أغسطس 2020)

سبحان الله

الست ادق من الكومبيوتر

والثوم اكثر فاعلية من المضاد الحيوي 
الكيميائي

عشتي وعاشت خدمتك اختي كلدانية


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2020)

شكراااا جزيلا لمرورك القيم 
استاذ مينا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)

قد تعانون من اضطراب الغدة الدرقية دون أن تشعرون .. لذا نوضح لكم 6 أعراض تخبركم بوجود مشاكل في الغدة الدرقية: - الشعور بالتعب والإرهاق 
 إن الشعور بالتعب وعدم القدرة على القيام بالأعمال اليومية وانخفاض طاقة الجسم كلها أعراض تعد إنذار مبكر لمشاكل الغدة الدرقية
- ضربات القلب
 إن اضطراب الغدة الدرقية يؤدي إلى اضطراب وانخفاض في معدل ضربات القلب
- التغير المفاجئ في الوزن...
إن زيادة الوزن غير المبررة أو فقدانه يعتبر
 علامة تحذيرية على اضطراب الغدة الدرقية -
 درجة حرارة الجسم
 إن تغير درجة حرارة الجسم والشعور بالقشعريرة أو الشعور بالحرارة والتعرق​​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2020)

عرق النسا مرض يصيب النساء والرجال وهو ألم ناتج عن التهاب العصب الوركي ويكون من أسفل الظهر وخلف الفخذ ويمتد لأسفل الركبة
- أعراضه
 ألم شديد مع الشعور بالحرقان
 الشعور بالوخز 
 الشعور بألم مع التنميل ...
يزداد الألم مع الحركة والمشي والانحناء
 يزيد الألم مع الكحة والعطس
- أسبابه
 الانزلاق الغضروفي
 ضيق القناة الشوكية 
 ممارسة عادات خاطئة
 إصابة العمود الفقري​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

فوائد اليقطين الصحية

&#55356;&#57153;قد لا يجتمع الجميع على حب اليقطين أو القرع العسلي كما يُسمّى أيضًا، ولكن لا أحد يستطيع أن يتجاهل الفوائد الكثيرة له.

&#55356;&#57153;فلليقطين في الحقيقة فوائد صحيّة كثيرة ومتنوّعة لجسم الإنسان تجعله ممتازًا للإستهلاك المنتظم....

âککâœ¨يساعد اليقطين على إنقاص الوزن لاحتوائه الألياف الغذائيّة التي تُعطي الإحساس بالشبع لفتراتٍ طويلة وتساعد على تنظيم حركة الأمعاء.

âککâœ¨اليقطين مصدرٌ ممتاز للكربوهيدرات الجيّدة التي تمدّ الجسم بالطّاقة وتنظّم مستوى السكّر في الدم في الوقت نفسه.

âککâœ¨يقلّل تناول اليقطين باستمرار خطر الوفاة التي سببها أمراض السكّري والقلب والسّمنة.

âککâœ¨يعطي اليقطين من يتناوله بشرة نضرة وشعرًا صحيًّا لكونه غنيًّا بالفيتامينات والمعادن الضروريّة للجسم وفقره بالسعرات الحراريّة.

âککâœ¨تحافظ مضادات الأكسدة والفيتامينات الموجودة في اليقطين على صحّة العين، وتقلّل خطر الإصابة بالضمور البقعي، الذي هو أحد أمراض العين المزمنة المرتبطة بالتقدّم في السنّ.

âککâœ¨يقي تناول اليقطين من نزلات البرد والإنفلونزا لاحتوائه كميّة كبيرة من فيتامين C  الذي يساهم في رفع كفاءة جهاز المناعة.

âککâœ¨تحتوي بذور اليقطين مجموعة متنوّعة من مضادات الأكسدة التي تعمل على مكافحة الشيخوخة وحماية الجسم من تأثير الجزيئات الحرة، وأهمّها فيتامين E..​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2020)

كلدانية قال:


>


دى عندنا اهم من المية فى الصيف


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)

'
الكالسيوم من أكثر العناصر المهمة لجسمك ومن فوائده:

- تقوية العظام والوقاية من هشاشة العظام
- يعمل على الوقاية من حصوات الكلى
- يساعد على الحماية من أمراض القلب...
- يساعد على إنقاص الوزن
- يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع
- يقوي الأسنان 
​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)

شركتا "فايزر" و"بيونتيك" تعلنان توصلهما لتقدم كبير في تطوير لقاح لمواجهة فيروس كورونا.
الشركتان وصفتا اليوم بأنه "يوم عظيم للعلم والإنسانية"، بعد أن أثبت اللقاح الذي تطورانه فعالية نسبتها ظ©ظ ظھ، وذلك وفقا للتحليل الأولي لنتائج المرحلة الثالثة من التجارب السريرية.
وقالت الشركتان في بيان مشترك إنه جرى قياس "هذه الفعالية للقاح" عبر المقارنة بين عدد المشاركين الذين أصيبوا بفيروس كورونا المستجد في المجموعة التي تلقت اللقاح، وعدد المصابين في مجموعة أخرى تلقت لقاحا وهميا، "بعد سبعة أي...ام من تلقي الجرعة الثانية" و28 يوما من تلقي الجرعة الأولى.
وأظهرت الاختبارات أنه لم تكن هناك آثار جانبية خطيرة لمن تلقوا جرعات من اللقاح.


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2021)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2021)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2021)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## زهرة القصر (8 سبتمبر 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا على هذه المعلومات مفيدة


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2022)

*شكراا لمرورك منورة الموضوع ياقمر*


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## Daughter of Jesus (28 سبتمبر 2022)

*شكرا جدا حببتي علي المعلومات القيمه التي افادتني كثيرا
ربنا يبارك مجهودك و حياتك حبيبتي *


----------



## زهرة القصر (28 أكتوبر 2022)

*شكرا لكي على معلومات*


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)

*شكرااا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------

